# موسوعة الأعشاب .....متجدد



## اني بل (23 مايو 2015)

أنف العجل







 الاسم العلمي :  Antirrhinum Majus L 
 الاسم العربي : ابو فم
 الاسم الشائع : فم السمكة – حنك السبع – انف الثور

 أنف العجل : ديسقوريدوس في الرابعة انطرس، ومن الناس من يسميه ابارسن،  ومنهم من يسميه لخنيس أعرنا، وهو من النبات المسنانف كونه في كل سنة، ويشبه  النبات الذي يقال له أناغالس في ورقه وقضبانه، وله زهر شبيه بالخيري، إلا  أنه أصغر منه، ولونه فرفيري، وله ثمر شبيه بمنخري عجل. طببعة النبات نبات  عشي حولي ومعمر تزيني وطي، بري وزراعي، يتكاثر بالبذور ولا يحتاج إلى  معاملات خاصة٠  الجزء المستعل: الأزهر الأوراق.  الإزهار الربيع، الصيف. الخريف. يتوقف على المناخ السائد.  النضج الصيف، الخريف يتوقف على المناخ المكاني.  المعاملة . قطف الأزهر والأوراق للاستعمال المباشر وتنشر لتجف في الظل.  الحفظ :‎ ‏ تحفظ في مكان جيد، بعيدأ عن الرطوبة والتلوث إلى حين الاستعمال.  البيئة :‎ ‏ ينمو في البيئات الجافة ونصف الجافة وشبه الرطبة في المناطق  الدافئة والمعتدلة واللطيفة، في الأرض متوسطة الخصب.  الموطن حوض البحر المتوسط. المناطق الساحلية الأوروبية.  التوزع : ينتشر في الحدائق والحقول واليساتين، وعلى أطراف الممرات وفي  المنتزهات العامة والخاصة  طبيعة الاستعمال : داخلي وخارجي.  طريقة الاستعمال : مغلي، منقوع، مستخلص، لزقات، كمادات، غرغرة.  عناصر فعالة :حمض غاليك Acide gallique , رينانتين Rhinantione ، بكتين  pectone، ليناريين Linarine  بيكتولينارين pectolinarine سكريات sucres، أحماض Acides أساس مر principe  amer ، مواد مخاطبة  mucilage  خواص أنف العجل في الطب القديم  جالينوس في السادسة : ثمر هذا النبات ليس ينفع في الطب.  أما الحشيشة نفسها فقوتها قريبة من قؤة الحشيشة المسماة يونيون ولكنها  دونها كثيرآ في القوة.  ديسقوريدوس : وزعم بعض الناس أن هذا النبات، إذا غلي، نفع من شرب بعض  السموم، وكان بادزهرا اذا صير في دهن السوس ودهن به وصير على وجه المدهنين  به القبول.


http://www.al-health.net/category/موسوعة-الأعشاب/


----------



## اني بل (23 مايو 2015)

أنجرة








الاسم العلمي : Urtica  Dioica L 
 الاسم العربي : قراص
 الاسم الشائع : قريص _ حراق – القراص – انجرة – حريق  هو القريص والحريق أيضأ 

٠  سليمان بن حسان ( ابن جلجل) : له ورق خشز وزهر أصفر وشوك دقيق ينبو عنه  البصر إن ماسه عضو من البدن أحرقه وآلمه وحمره، وهو نوعان كبير وصغير،  فالكبير كثير الورق، أسفر اللون له بزر كالعدس وهو المستعمل في صناعة الطب.  الوصف النياتي : عشبة برية حولية، من النباتات الواخزة، سريعة النمر تنتشر  فى الأماكن المهجورة والغنية بالمواد العضوية، وحول السواقي وحواف الطرقات.  ارتفاعها 60 . 100 سم وللعشبة شوك دقيق على شكل أشعار دقيقة إذا لامست  الجلد هيجته وأحدثت فيه وخزا وتنقيطا بفعل عصارتها المحرقة التي تسيل منها  بالملامسة ونشوب الأشعار في الجلد فتثير منها الحكة ٠ الأوراق معلاقية  متطاولة حوافها مسننة، الأزهار وحيدة الجنس، الفكرية فيها توجد نيي ابط  الأوراق في الجزء العلوي من النبات، اما الأزهار المؤنثة فنكون متدلية  والأزهار خضراء مصغرة ناصلة، والثمرة بيضوية لونها أصفر، تزهر في نهاية  الريع وبداية السيف وتستعمل العشبة المزهرة بكاملها بما فيها الجذور.  المواد الفعالة : يوجد في الأوراق غليكوزيد Urticin أورتيسين ومواد عفصبة،  إضافة إلى بروتينات  وحمض خل يوجد في النبات الفتي نسبة من فيتامينc ، تتراوح ما بين 100-150  ملغ/ وقد تصل هذه النسبة  إلى 175 ملغ / كما تحتوي على 13 ملغ/ كاروتينوئبدات يحوي النبات الجاف على  50 ملغ / كاروتينوئيدات  6. 0 ملم فيتامين k وحمض البانتوتيني تحتري الأوراق على السينرسترينات  والهيستامين والفيولاكزانتين Violaxnthine  طبيعه الاستعمال : داخلي وخارجي  طريقه الاستعمال :مغلي منقوع عصير صبغه كمادات  الاستعمال الطبي  أ -خارجيا : تعالج الحروق بمكمدات من مزيج صبغة القرار مخففة بالماء الساخن  ويستعمل منقوع الأوراق الجافة كمقو للشعر محمر للجلد نافع لمعالجة  الروماتيزم والدوالي المتقرحة عند دلك الأعضاء المصابة بأوراقه. كما انه  يفيد في علاج الرعاف ونزف الآنف، ملثم للجرويع السطحية ومرمم للأنسجة لذا  يدخل ر صناعة المراهم الجلدية.  ب – داخليا يستعمل القراص كغذاء حيث تأكل رؤوس عروقه يشكل نيء في السلطات  أو مع الخضروات فتنشط وظائف المعدة وأجهزة الهضم وافرازات البول وبذوره  تثير الرغبة الجنسية. ولمستحضرات القراص القدرة على رفع قدرة الدم على  التخثر كما ترفع عدد الكريات الحمر والهبموغلوبين الدم فتعمل على تنقية  الدهم وتقوي جدر الأوعية الدموية والعضلات الملساء فتسهل طرد السموم عبر  الجلد وتسكن الآلام لذلك تستعمل صبغة الأوراق والخلاصة السيالة ني حالات  النزف الرحمي واضطرابات الطمث واليواسير وفي حالات نقص الفيتامينات. كما  توصف في حالات نزف الكلى والرئتين والأمعاء إما لوحدها أو نبات الآخلية  ويستعمل مغلى الجذور لمعالجة النقرس والبول السكري ولإدرار الحليب وهو علاج  فعال ضد  الاسهالات المعوية كما تشفى بذور القراص الأطفال من مرض التبول الليلى  خواص الانجرة في الطب القديم  خراجات الأذن : ثمر هذا النبات. وورقه، هما اللذان يستعملان فيما يحتاج  اليه من المداواة. ويذهبان  الخراجات، والأورام التي تحدث عند الأذنين، وفيهما من هذا قوة نافخة،  بسببها صارا يهيجان شهوة الجماع.  وخاصة متى شرب بزر هذا النبات، مع عقيد العنب.  الأخلاط الغليظة : مما يدل على انه لا يسخن غاية الإسخان، وأنه ر غاية  اللطافة. إصعاده ما يصعد من  الأخلاط الغليظة اللزجة، التى تخرج من الصدر والرئة إذا شرب، وتلذيعه لما  يلقاه من أعضاء البدن.  القروح : ورق كلا الصنفين، إنا تضمد به مع الملح أبرأ القروح العارضة من عض  الكلاب، والقروح  السرطانية، والقروح الوسخة، والتواء العصي والخراجات، والاورام المسماة  بوحثلاء، والدبيلات٠  الطحال : قد يعمل مع القيروطي ويضمد به الطحال الجاسي٠  قطع الرعاف : إذا دق بالورق، وصير في المنخرين، قطع الرعاف٠  إدرار الطمث : إذا خلط مدقوقأ بالمز واحتمل، أدر الطمث.  رد الرحم إلى الداخل : إذا أخذ الورق وهو طري، ووضع على الرحم الناتنة،  رذها إلى الداخل.  محرك الشهوة : بزر هزا النبات. إذا شرب مع الطلاء، حرك شهرة الجماع، وفتح  فم الرحم.  عسر النفس : إذا دق وخلط بالعسل، ولعق، نفع من عسر النفس. الذي يحتاج معه  إر الانتصاب ومن الشوصة ومن الورم العارض يي الرئة، وقد يحرج الفضول التي  طي الصدر.  ملين البطن.:إذا طبخ الورق، مع بعض ذوات الاصداف لين اليطن، وحلل النفخ،  وادر البول.  مخرج ما في الصدر : إذا طبخ بالشعير، اخرج ما في الصدر  إدرار الطمث : طبيخ الورق، إذا شرب مع يسير من المر أدر الطمث.  ورم اللهاة : عصارته إذا تمضمض <تغرغر> بها، أضمرت ورم اللهاة٠  إسهال البلغم.. إذا شرب من بزر الآنجرة درهمان، مقشرأ في شراب، أسهل بلغة  باعتدال، وينقي الصدر والرنة من الأخلاط الغليظة، ويحتاج شاربه، ان يشرب  بعده شينا من دهن ورد، لئلا يحرق حلقه.  مسهل، وينفع وجع الكليتين : قد يتخذ منه شياف مع عسل ، ويحتمل ، فيسهل، وقد  ينفع إذا شرب ، من البلغم اللزج في اامعدة، ويشرب بالسكنجبين للطحال، ووجع  الكليتين  مغلظ الذكر : الشريف : إذا دق بزر الأنجرة بعسل، وطلي به الذكر، زاد غلظه  زيادة كئيرة، وينفع من وجع الجنبين٠  مفتت الحصاة : بزر الأنجرة، يفتت حصاة الكلية، والمثانة، ولا سيما الرخصة  من حصا الكلية. والمثانة  اللطيفة. فإنه ينقيها تنقية بالغة، وينفع من علق الدم حيثما كان بتحليله  إياها ٠  وجع المثانة : إذا طبعة مع عرق السوس، نفع من وجع المثانة وحرقتها، إذا  كانت من أخلاط حديدية انصب إليها.  أورام الأذن : ورقها إذا طبخ ودرس وعرك بسمن، او ما هو في قوته، وضمد به  أورام خلف الآذنبن، اضمرها، ونفع عنها جدأ٠  الأورام. والبثر : ضناده مع الخل يفجر الدبيلات، وينفع منها، وينفع من  الصلابات، وينفع بزره من السرطان ضمادأ، وكذلك رماده.  الجراح والقروح : رماده مع الملح، ينفع القروح التي تحدث من عض الكلاب  والقروح الخبيثة والسرطانات  آلات المفاصل : ضماده مع الملح، ينفع من التواء العصب.  أعضاء الرأس : ورقه المدقوق يقطع الرعاف، وبرزه يفتح سدد المصفاة بقؤة،  وبزره ضمادا يسهل قلع الآسنان، والتضميد به ينفع من أورام خلف الآذنين٠  أعضاء النفس : إذا سقي بماء الشعير نقي الصدر. أو طبخ ورقه في ماء الشعير  أخرج ما في الصدر من  الأخلاط الغليظة. وبزره أقوى، وهو يزيل الربو، ونفس الانتصاب والبارد من  ذات الجنب.  أعضاء النقض : يهيج الياس لا سيما بزره مع الطلاء. ويفتح فم الرحم فيقبل  المني، وكذلك إن أكل  ببصل وبيض، وورقه الطري، يدعم الرحم الناتئة ضنادأ، ويسهل البلغم والخام.  إدرار الفضلات : ينقي الصدر، والرثة، وأخلاط المده والسدد، والطحال، ويدر  الفضلات كلها.  تهبيج الشهوة : يهيج الشهوة جدأ، ومع بزر الكرفس، ولين الضأن، مجزب٠  محلل الأورام، وقاطع الدم : يحلل الأورام كلها مطلقا ويقطع الدم، والآواكل،  والقروح والسرطانات  كيف استعمل. 
 مقادير الشربه : شربته، إلى ثلاثة.

http://www.al-health.net/أنجرة/


----------



## اني بل (23 مايو 2015)

انجذان






الاسم العربي : انجذان
 الاسم الشائع : اققدان ,انغدان  

قال بعض الأطباء : هو ورق شجرة الحلتيث، والحلتيث صمغة، والمحروم أصله ٠  إسحاق عن عمران : هو صنفان ن واحدهما الأبيض الطيب المأكول الذكي يسض السرخس وتسمى عروق  أصله المحروث. ونستعمل في الأغذية والأدوية ، والصنف الثانى هو الأسود المتنن الذي غلط ببعض الأدوية،  وصمغ الآنجدان هو الحلتيت، والطيب منه يكون من الأنسان الطيب.  محمد بن عودون: هو نبات كالكاشم ينبت ببابا يبيعه البقال مع التوابل.  ديسقوريدس : سليقون (هو شجر الأنجدان) ينبت في سوريا وأرمينيا وميدنا، وله ساق يسمى بسقطس  شبيه في شكله بالقنا (وهو الكلخ) وورقه شبيه بورق الكرقس٠  طبيعة النبات : نبات عشبي معمر جذوره منتفخة، بري وزراعي، تزييني وطبي، يتكاثر بالتجزؤ والبذور بالطرق المألوفة  الجزء المستعمل : الجذور. العصارة اللبنية السائلة.  المعاملة : تجمع الجذور من النباتات المرغوبة وتنشر في مكان هاو.  الحفظ : يحفظ بعيدآ عن الضوء والرطوبة والتلوث.  الموطن :إيران وأفغانستان.  التوزع : المرتفعات الجبلية والهضاب.  غرض الاستعمال : منشط، مشه ضد التشنج.  طبيعة الاستعمال : داخلى وخارجى٠  طريقة الاستعمال : مغلي، منقوع مسحوق مستحضر.  عناصر فعالة : مواد راتنجية , صمدغ، عطور , حموض عضوية  محاذير الاستعمال : وفق مشورة طبيب اختصاصي.  خواص الدنجذان في الطب القديم  مضر بالمثانة : أصله منق نافع مجشىء، مجفف، عسر الإنهضام مضن بالمثانة٠  وجع الخنازير : إذا خلط بالقيروطي وتمرخ به، أبرأ الخنازير والجراحات.  كمنه الدم : اذا تضمد به مع الزيت أبرأ كمنة الدم العارضة تحت العين  وجع عرق النسا : إذا خلط بقيروطي، معمول بدهن الإيرسا ودهن الحناء ، وتضمد به، وافق عرق النسا  البواسير إذا طبخ بخل في قشر الرمان وتضمد به، أذهب البواسير النابتة في المقعدة.  عسر البول: ينفع من عسر البول، ويرد المقعدة. ويدر الطمث.  مجفف لرطوبة المعدة. ابن ماسويه : مجفف لرطوبة المعدة، بطيء فيها، يقر رائحة الثقل والبدن.  مخرج الأجنة . محمد بن الحسن : يستخرج الآجنة، ويسهل الطبيعة، وينفع الآكلة إذاسحق وذر عليها.  مقو للكبد الرازي : المحروق مقو للكبد والمعدة، معين على الهضم.  الزينة : إن تضمد به مع الزيت، أبرأ كهبة الدم تحت العين جدأ٠  الأورام والبثور : ينفع من الدبيلات الباطنة.  أعضاء الغذاء : أصله يجشي يويعقل للبطن، وهوبطيء الهضم ويهضم ويسخن المعدة ويقويها ويقتق الشهوة ‏  أعضاء النقض : إذا طبخ مع قشر الرمان بخل أبرأ البواسير المقعدية، ويدر وينتن رائحة البراز والفس وهو يضر بالمثانة٠  عدم الحبل : إذا سقت المرأة في كل يوم من يزره درهما من يوم الطهر إلى سبعة أيام، لم تحبل أبدأ ٠  الإلحام، ومع سعي الخنازير : أصله، يلحم، ويحلل الآورام، ويمنع سعي الخنازير.ا  سرعه الوضع : إذا عنق على فخذ الحامل الأيسر وضعت سريعا  
مقادير الشربة : شربته إلى مثقالين


----------



## اني بل (23 مايو 2015)

أمير باريس






 الإسم العلمي : Berberis  Vulgaris L. 
 الإسم العربي : أمير باريس – برباريس
 شائع  الإسم الشائع : أنبرباريس – عقدة (مصر) – غزم (يمن)  حميض الغابات – زرشك(فارسية)-أرغيس-عود ريح مغربي  هو الباريسي -والزرشك بالفارسية -ومنه أندلسي. ورومي. وشامي، يجلب من جبل  بيروت ويعلبك، وهو أجود من الرومي عند باعة العطر ، بمصر والشام. 
 موطنه: الآراضى الكلسية , الغابات, السياجات، الأدغال الشوكية حتى ارتفاع  1900 متر. 

صفاته : ارتفاعه من متر إلى 3 أمتار . جنبة منتصبة قشرتها رمادية , أغصانها  محززة، خشبها أصفر وقاس. الأوراق خضراء فاتحة، قاسية. غير متساوية.  بيضاوية متطاولة ٠تحف بأطرافها أهداب شاثكة, معرقة من الجهة السفلى، مجموعة  في باقات على مستوى الأشواك الثلاثية التفرع ٠ الازهار صفراء قانية  (أيار/مايو – حزيران يونيو)، لكل واحدة منها تتالف من ٦ حزم تضم الكأسيات  والتويجيات والاسدية الملتفة حوار خباء تعلوه أسطوانة السمة الداثمة، وهي  تنتظم على شكل عناقيد متدلية أطول من الأوراق. العنبية (الئمرة) حمراء  مرجانية، بيضاوية(5 ملم)، فيها بذرتان أو ثلاث، لا رانحة، الطعم شديد  الحموضة (الثمرة) ومر (القشرة)٠  الأجزاء المستعملة : الثمرة (أيلول/سبتمبر) الأوراق (ايار/مايو – حزيران  /يونيو)، قشرة الجذر الفني الخريف  الجزء المستعمل : القشرة , الأوراق , الثمار , الجذور  التوزع : ينتشر في المناطق الهضبية والجبلية المرتفعة , جبل البرباريس ,  قمة البرباريس في سورية (الجبال السورية اللبنانية)  طبيعة الاستعمال : داخلي – خارجي.  طريقة الاستعمال :مغلي، منقوع، محلول، مستحضر سائل، هلام جيلي ,كمادات  عناصر فعالة: الأوراق: بربارين، حمض ليمون، حمض تفاح.  الثمار : حمض ليمون، حمض تفاح، حمضر طرطريك، دكستروز، ليفيلوز ,بكتوز,  سكريات٠  الوصف النباتي : يسمى النبات باسم «الزرشك) وقد سماه «ابن البيطار»،  «برباريس» أو (أمير باريس)،  والنبات عبارة عن شجيرة صغيرة شوكية يصل ارتفاعها 100-150سم وهي تحمل  اوراقا مسننة وازهارا  صفراء في نورات مدلاة، دثمارا لبية حمراء، وجذور النبات صفراء وتدية رفيعة  طعمها مر. والجزء الطبى الفعال في النبات هو اللحاء وجذور النبات،.  المكونات الفعالة : تحتوي جذور هذا النبات على مواد قلويدية أهمها قلويد  بربرين (ك.2 يد 19٩ ١  ن أه) ، وهو أصفر اللون يذوب في الماء وهو الذي يعطي الجذور لونها الأصفر  ويوجد بكمية كبيرة في معظم  أجزاء النبات إلا أنه يكثر في الجذور. ويوجد أيضآ مشتقات من هذا القلويد  مثل قلويد بربامين «  و(كه١ يد-ي ن أث)قلويد اكسياكانتين , وقد يوجد قلويد أخر يعرف باسم ما  نوفلورين  ولكن هذه القلويات بعد فصلها ر صورة نقية واختبار تأثيرها على حيوانات  التجارب لم تعط الفوائد الطبية  التى يعطيها المستخلص المائي لجذور النبات فيما عدا قلويد البربرين اللي  يفيد فى عمليات الهضم  الأثر العلاجي :  عرفت هذه الجذور بفوائدها المتعددة. فقد استعملت في الطب الشعبى فى علاج  القلب والكبد واليرقان  والاسهال عند الأطفال والقيء عند الحوامل وكثر استعماله مقويا للمعدة  ومساعدا في عملية الهضم، وكفاتح  للشهية، كما لوحظ أنه يكثر من إدرار البول ويساعد على إفراز العرق ويخفض من  درجات الحرارة في حالة  الإصابة بالحميات٠ أما في الطب الحديث فأهم تأثير له هو تقوية المعدة.  ويساعد على الهضم لطعمه المر  وهو يساعد على إفراز العرق وإدرار البول وخفض درجارت الحرارة.  كما يستعمل أيدروكلوريد البرباريس في علاجا السيلان بالحقن مجرى البول. أما  النبات فيستعمل كقابض ومقو ومسهل، كما يستعمل في حالة التهاب الملتحمة،  وباطنيا لعلاج الملاريا والتيفويد وفي ليبيا والجزائر والمغرب يوجد نوعه  آخر من الجنس (برباريس) هو(برباريس هسبانيكا)، ويسمى باسم (بربري)، وجذوره  وسيقانه (القلف) مرة, وهي مقوية خاصة للمعدة، وتستعمل لعلاج الحمى، كما  يستعمل منقوع الجذور كحمام للعيون لعلاج الإلتهاب وآلام العيون ، كما يشرب  للتخلص من الفضلات وعلاج لآسقربوط يبدي البربرين خواصأ هوائية متعددة فهو  خافض للضغط ومبطئ لعمل القلب. ويفيد في تقلص الرحم،ويزيد إفراز الصفراء(  كما يفيد في علاج اللشمانيا (داغة حلب) وتستعمل جذور البرباريس في علاج  الكبد واليرقان والاسهال عند الأطفال والقيء عند الحوامل. وكثراستعماله  مقويآ ومساعدة في عملية الهضم، أما ثماره فلها تأثير قايضس ومطهر يفيد في  علاج النزلات الصدرية وخافض لدرجات الحرارة عند الإصابة بالحميات ويساعد  على افراز العرق ومدر للبول.  خواص البرباريس في الطب القديم  عاقل لليطنن الرازي: عاقل للبطن، جيد للمعدة والكبد الملنهتين، ويقمع  الصفراء جيدأ٠  قروح الأمعاء : حنه يجفف قروح الأمعاء، ويقطع نزف دم الأسفل، إذا تمودي  عليه.  مقوي الكبد :يقوي الكبد الحارة الرطبة، إذا خلط بالأدوية الحارة. كالسنبل،  وما يجري مجراه. نفع من  الاستطلاق الذي يكون عن برد الكبد والمعدف إذا ضعفت عن الحمى البلغمية  أيضأ٠  إطفاء اللهيب، وغليان الدم : يطفىء اللهيب والعطش والحسنات الحارة، وغليان  الدم.  تقوية المعدة ونفع المحررين : يقؤي المعدة جدأ، وينفع المحرومين بنفسه  هضم الطعام وتقوية الكبد : يهضم الطعام، إذا شرب بالآفسنتبا، ويقؤي الكبد.  تحليل الصلابات : يدرس مع الزعفران. فيحلل سائر الصلابات ضمادأ٠  يمع الغلثيان : ماوه يمنع الغثيان والقىء السوم، والخققان، وضعف الشهوة:  إذا أخذ منه. ومن حب التفاح بالسواء، وماء الليمون نصف احدهما، وطبخ بالسكر  حتى ينعقد. كان بادزهر للسموم القتالة، ونهثي الآقاعى، والخفقان، والكرب،  والغني، وضعف الشهوة مجإب٠  مقادير الشربه : شريته , مائه الي ثمانيه عشرة ,وحبه الي عشرة

http://www.al-health.net/أمير-باريس/


----------



## اني بل (23 مايو 2015)

أفسنتين






أفسنتين الإسم العلمي : Artemisia Absinthium L. 
الإسم الشائع : أبسنت – أفسنتين – دمسيسة (مصر) – راشكة –شبيه العجوز –شبح افسسنتين

 ورد ذكر «الدمسيسة»  بكتاب «تحفة ابن البيطار في العلاج بالآعشاب والنباتات» (1992 ) مع نباتات  «حلفا البر ، و الحلقة السوداني ، و (الحرجل) في وضعهم العلمي الصحيح لعلاج  الكلى والمثانة بانه نبات يجلب من السودان معروف عند العطار الصادق)، يشرب  قبل الطعام وقبل النوم مدة ثلاثة ايام، يزيل الحصوة بالتفتيت، وقد جربه  الكثير فأفادت المثانة وفتت الحصاة( وقد اختلفت المراجع العلمية فى ذكر  تسمية هذا النبات فذكر على أنه تسمية مرادفة لنباتات الشيبة( البعثران) ,  وهو المرادف للتسمية (شجرة مريم) أيضأ من العانلة المركبة (كومبساتي)  د. طه قطب 1985 النباتات الطبية  وذكرتها بعصر المراجع في المقطع الثانى من الإسم اللاتينى لنبات الدمسيسة )  على أنها ورق من جنس نباتات الشيح (أرتيميسيفوليا) [د . سمير الجمال 1994 ,  العلاج بالنباتات الطبية ٠  وذكره [شكري سعد 1985 ، «لعقاقير والتوابل»، باسم «الدمسيسة».  وذكره [د. يوسفي أبو نجم 1993 م (معجم النباتات الطبية» على أنه نبات  «الشيح البلدي»، أو الشيح  الرومى» أو «الخراساني أو أفنستين» والمسمى (أرتمسيا أبسنثيوم) كإسم مرادف  لتلك التسمية العربية  وذكره {عبد اللطيف عاشور 1985، (التداوي بالأعشاب والنباتات»، على أن  آ«الدمسيسة هي  الأفسنتين، وهو حشيشة يشبه ورقها ورقا السعتر، وفيه مرارة وقبض وحرافة»  وذكره آمحمد الحسينى 1990 م نبانت «الدمسبسة» (بدون ذكر اسمه اللاتينى! على  أنه امن الأعشاب  المنتشرة وخاصة في الوجه القبلي أتى من السودان عن طريق مياه النيل لخفة  وزن البذرة»٠  وقد ذكره (لويس & كو.) سنة 1982م في كتابه Medical Botany تحت الإسم  العلمي له Ambrosia Maritima.  ويؤيده فيما ذهب إليه من تسمية علمية صحيحة «شكري» (1985) والدجوى (988 ا ،  . 1990 ,1992 ، 1993)،  و «سعيد محمود» (1991 ، 1992)، و «الهواري» (1992)، و (محاسن) (١٩٩١  وذلك من خلال دراساتهم وأبحاثهم ومحاضراتهم ومؤلفاتهم ودورياتهم المنشورة  أبو عبيد البكري قال : ورق الأفسنتينن أشهب يشبه في هيئته ورق الجزر وهو  لاحق بالأشجار التي لا تعتل، وزهرته صفراء لماعة.  تعليق ابن البيطار : هذا النوع الفني ذفكره البكري يعرف اليوم في مصر  بالدمشيشة، وهو كثير بها جدأ٠  إذا ما تناولته المرأة المرضعة أصبح حليبها مربي يؤثر بشكل سيئ ببعض الناس.  يجب عدم استعماله لفترة طويلة٠  موطنه : الاراضي غير المزروعة، والجافة والصخرية حتى ارتفاع 2000 متر.  صفاتها : ارتفاعه ما بين 40 سنتم ومتر. ساقه أخضر فضي. مكسو بالزغب، منتصب  ومقصب٠ أوراقه  خضراء رمادية من فوق وبيضاء من تحت, حريرية، لها سويق، كثيرة التخاريم  الرقيقة والطويلة والمستديرة  الطرف. ازهاره صفراء (في تموز/يوليو وحتى أيلول/سبتمبر)، قصيبية، لها  رؤيسات صغيرة، كزيوتة، مائلة  مجمعة في عثكول مورق، أخينها ناعم، رائحته عطرة وقوية، طعمه شديد المرارة.  تقطيع النبتة كلها خلال فترة ازدهارها وتمدد دون تكديس أو تدلى حزمأ معلقة  بحبال. يفظإ أن يتم  التجفيف طبيعيا في مكان ظليل جيد التهوية ٠ أما إذا تم اصطناعيا بواسطة  مجففات فيجب أن نكون الحرارة معتدلة. أي ألا تتعدى40 درجة منوية.  العقار ذو رانحة بهارية قوية، أما مذاقه قشديد المرارة.  الأجزاء المستعملة : الأطراف المزهرة، الآوراز غير الحديثة.  التركيب : زيت عطري قوي جدا وساق هو الآفسنتين، راتنج (صمغ)، عفص، أحماض،  نيترات٠  طبيعة الاستعمال: داخلى وخارجي.  طريقة الاستعمال:مغلى، منقوع، محلول. مسحوق، مستحلب، كمادات٠  محاذير الاستعمال: تؤدي زيادة مقادير الاستعمال إلى اضطرابات عصبية، قيء،  إسهاام ٠ إلخ.  المكونات الفعالة : تحتوي الأزهار والأوراق على زيت طيار  خصانصه الطبيعية  تستعمل الجذور والساق للقضاء على قواقع البلهارسيا[1], لاحتوائه على مادة  قاتلة لها. لذلك تزرع الدمسيسة على حواف الترع  ويستعمل مغلى الأوراق وسيقان الدمسيسة لتفتيت حصوات الكلى والمرارة، ومنبه  للجهاز الهضمي،  ومدر للصفراء، وعلاج التقلصات، وتسكين الآلام ، وتنشيط الكبد وشقاء المغص  الكلوي والنزلات المعوية،  وطارد الديدان المعوية والغازارت، وملين٠ ويساعد على شقاء الآلام  الروماتيزمية والآزمامت الصدرية ونزلات  البرد والكحة، كما يساعد على الشقاء من مرض البول السكري وذلك بخفض نسبة  السكر لى الدم، والعمل  على تنقية الجسم من بعضر السموم الضارة والأملاح الزائدة عن حاجة الجسم  بطردها فى البول تدريجيأ،  وكذلك بالعرق.  كما يستعمل مغلي الأوراق والسيقان كمستخلص لتسهيل عملية الولادة، وزيادة  الطلق، وتنظيف الرحم  بعد الولادة، كما يقال أنه مقو للذاكرة وزياة التركيز فى الطب الشعبى.  ويستعمل مهروس الاوراق والازهار مع الماء الدافىء كلبخة لعلاج بعض الآلام  الروماتيزمية ومرض  القوباء بالرأس.  الآفستين في الطب القديم  لسعة العقرب: قال ابن البيطار : سمعت من أهل الصعيد أنه مجرب عندهم في لسعة  العقرب شربا  إدرار البول: إذا تقدم في شربه، أدز البول. ومنع الخمار.  عدم شهوة الطعام : إذا شرب من مائه، أو من طببخه عدة أيام، في كل يوم مقدار  ثلاث أقوانوسات،  شفى عدم شهوة الطعام واليرقان٠  إدرار الطمث: إذا عجن بماء العسل، واحتمل، أدر الطمث.  اختناق الفطر : إذا شرب بالخل، وافق الاختناق العارض من الفطر.  موافق للسموم : إذا شرب بالشراب، وافق السم الفي يقال له اكسينا, والسم  الذي يقال له قونيون، وهو  الشوكران، ونهشة الحيوان الذي يقال له موغالي، والتنين البحري  الشري: إذا عجن بالماء نفع من الشري  رطوبة الآذان : إذا ديف بالعسل، وافق الآثار البنفسجية. التر تحديا تحت  العين والغشاوة، والآذان التى  يسيل منها رطوبة، وبخار ٠  وجع الآذان: طبيخه يوافز وجع الأذان، إذا بخرت به.  ضربان العين: إذا طبخ بالميبختج, فهي ضماد للعين التي يعرض لها ضربان،  فيسكن الضربان.  أوجاع مزمنة : قد تضمد به الخاصرة , والكبد , والمعدة , إذا كان بها أوجاع  مزمنة , بأن يسحق ويعجن بموم مذاب بدهن الحناء  ينقع الخاصرة: إذا ضمدت به الخاصرة، وعجن بيوم مذاب بدهن الورد[2],المسحوق  معه نفعها.  المطحولين: إذا عجن بالتين، والنطرون، ودقيق الشيلم[3]، وافق المطحولين،  ومن به حبن٠  كثرة الأمراض : أبو جريح الراهب: ينفع من تهيج الوجه. وورم الاطراف، وبدو  فساد المزاج، وداء  الثعلب[4]، والحية( والغافث، لى ذلك كله أقوى فعلا، واسرع تاثيرا.  المزة السوداء: حبيش :نقيعه او طبيخه، يبرىء اصحاب المزة السوداء، وخاصة مع  الافتيمون [5]  لذع العقارب: جيد جدا للذع العقارب عجيب فى ذلك، يقؤي المعدة والكبد، وينفع  من الحميات  الطويلة  طرفة العين:. قال في الحاوي: ان من أخذ حشيث الأفسنتين: وسحقه وشذه فى خرقة  كتان، وغمسها  بماء حار يغلى، وكمد بها العين التى قد اصابتها طرفة، وطالت مدتها، فإن  الدم يخرج ويصير في تلك  الصزة، حتى لو عصرت يخرج منها الدم.  مقدار الشربة ابن ماسويه : الشربة منه من مثقال إلى درهمين، ومنقوعأ  ومطبوخأ، من خمسة دراهم إلى  سبعة دراهم، فان أخذ مفردأ، فمن مثقال الى مثقال ونصف  البواسير : طبيخه يقتل البراغيث، ودخانه يطرد الهوام.  أوجاع المفاصل:ينفع منفعة بالغة من أوجاع المفاصل. إذا كان من خلط حار ٠  وجع الطحال: إذا طبخ بالخل، وضمد به، نفع من وجع الطحال.  ورم الكبد : إذا طبخ بالزيت مع إكليل الملك[6], نفع ضماده من ورم الكبد في  آخره، وينفع المفلوجين،  إذا انصب الى معدتهم خلط مراري٠  رياح الأذن :الشريف: إذا طبخ في دهن اللوز[7], حتى تخرج فيه قوته ثم أضيف  إليه قليل مرارة ماعز،  ثم قطر في الأذن حنل رياحها، ونفى خراجها، ونفع من الصمم.  الإعياء: حبه وزهره، إذا اتخذ منه دهن وتمسح به، أذهب الاعياء  صفة استعماله : أما شراب الآقسنتين ، فانه يتخذ على ضروب مختلفة ، وذلك :  أن من الناس مهن يلقي في  ثمانية وأربعين قسطأ من العصير ، رطلا من الأفسنتين, ويطبخونه حتى يبقى منه  الثلث ٠  قوم يلقون عليه من العصير سبعين قسطا , ومن الأفسنتين نصف رطل , يخلطونة ثم  ينقلونه إلى الأواني ,فإذا صفا روقوه ثم خزنوه  ومن الناس من يلقى على ذلك المقدار من العصير منا من الأفسننين، يدعه فيه  ثلاثة أشهر  ومن الناس من يأخذ من الافسنتين منا, فيدقه ويشده فى خرقة سحيقة ، ثم يلقيه  فى ذلك المقدار بعينه من  العصير، ويدعه شهرين٠  الكبد والطحال والكلى : شراب الافسنتين، مقر للمعدة، مدر للبول، ينفع من به  علة في الكبس  والطحال، والكلى، واصحاب اليرقان، او من يبطىء فى معدته انهضاء الطعام ومن  ضعفت شهوته، ومن به  وجع المعدة ومن به تمدد من تحت الشراسف,النفخ والحيات التي في البطن،  واحتباس الطمث، وينفع  من شراب السم، الذى يقال له اكبسا، إذا شرب منه مقدار كثير لم تقبله ابدا.  الزينة : يحسن اللون, وينفع من داء الثعلب، وداء الحية, ويزيل الآثار  البنفسجية تحت العين وغيره ا  الجراح والأورام والبثور : ينفع من الصلابات الباطنة، ضمادأ ومشروبا  أعضاء الرأس : يجفف الرأس وعصارته تصدع لكن أظن أن ذلك لمضرته المعدة.  وبخار طبيخه ينقع  من وجع الاذن , وإذا ضمد به داخل الحنك ، ينفع من الخناق الباطن، وينفع من  أورام خلف الأذنين وينفع من  وجع الآذن، ومن رطوبات الآذن، وينفع من السكتة شرابا بالعسل.  أعضاء العين: ينفع من الرمد العتيق، خصوصأ النبطي. إذا ضند به ما تحت  العين، ومن الغشاوة.  أعضاء النفس: شرابه، ينفع من التمذد تحت الشراسيف  أعضاء الغذاء : يرذ الشهوة هو دواء جند عجيب لها ، إذا شرب طببخه وعصارتة  عشرة أيام، كل يوم ثلاث  بولوسات٠ وشرابه يقزي المعدة ويفعل الافعال الآخرى، وينفع من اليرقان.  وخصوصأ ان شربت عصارته  عشرة أيام كل يوم ثلاث أواق. وينفع من الاستسقاء، وكذلك ضمادا مع التين  والنطرون، ودقيق الشيلم،  وهو ضماد الطحال أيضأ . وقد يضمد لها به مع التين، ودقيق السوسن، ونطرون،  ويقتل الديدان خصوصا إذا  طبخ مع عدسر أو أرز، وعصارته رديئة للمعدة، وحشيشه أيضأ ضاز لفم المعدة،  خاصة لملوحته ما خلا  النبطي . واذا خلط بالسنبل. نفع من نفخ المعدة والبطن ، ويضمد به الكبد  والمعدة ٠والخاصرة، فينفع من وجعها  للكبد والخاصرة فبدهن الحناء قيروطيا، وللمعدة فبدهن الورد. آو مخلوطا  بالورد وينفع من صلابتها ا  أعضاء النفض:مدر للبول والطمث، قوي لا سيما حمولأ مع ماء العسل، ويسهل  الصفراء. والشربة  منقوعأ أو مطبوخأ معن خمسة دراهم الى سبعة ، وبحاله إلى درهمين، وشرب شرابه  أيضا من البواسير ، والشقاق  في المعدة. وإذا طبقه وحده او بالأرز، وشرب بالعسل قتل الديدان مع إسهال  للبطن خفيف.  إزالة اليرقان وغيره: محلل مفتع مقطع للأخلاط اللزجة، مزيل لليرقان والرعشة  وحمى العفن والبخار  الفاسدة والرياح الغليظة، والماء الأصفر والطحال.  إدرار الفضلات : يدر الفضلات مطلقا ولو حمولأ٠  أمراضر الأذن: مع مرارة الماعز ودهن اللوز المر. يذهب أمراض الأذن حتى  الصمم القديم قطورا،  مجرب  إعادة الشهوتين وإسقاط الدود : ملازمته كيف كان تعيد الشهوتبن، ويحلل  الصلابات، وأوجاع الجنبين،  والخاسرة والعين خصوصأ بالنطرون، والشمع، والعسل، ويسقط الديدان، ويمنع  السكر ويجلو الاثار  مع السوس: تمنع السوس حيث كان، حلى لو جعلت سارته في مداد حفظ الورق.  إذهاب الدمعة : يذهب الدمعة والغشاوة  الاختناق والمفاصل: ينفع من الاختناق والمفاصل، والفالج، والاستسقاء، وداء  الحية والثعلب  وأرض المقعدة.  استئصال السوداء: ييستأصل السوداء( مع الأفتيمون  أراض الياردين، والسموم: ينفع من سائر أمراض الباردين، ومن السموع خصوصأ٠  طرد الهوامك يطرد الهوام خصوصآ البق، حتى مسحا على البدن وبخورا  مقادير الشربة: شربته من اثنين إلي خمسة,ومطبوخاإلي ثمانية عشرة وفي  الاحتمال إلى درهم  ——— [5] البلهارسيا: جنس من المثقبات، يتميز عن بقية الاجناس بانفصال الزوجين  الذكر والأنثى وهي نصيب الإنسان والحيوان وتسبب البول الدموي والدوسنطاريا، وتعيش في الأوعية الدموية والمثانة  البابية، اكتشفها الألماني (بلهارس)فنسبت إليه [6] دهن الورد: مر شرحها. [7] دقيق الشيلم :هو الزوان الذي يكون في الحنطة، فنفسدها ويخرج منها.  ومفردات ابن البيطار [8] داء الثعلب : هو سقوط الشعر عن موضع من الرأس أو اللحية بخلو نقدم مع  سلامة الجلد من التقزح، وقد يكون في غيرهما من الجسد [9] ( الأفنتيمون :إيونانية معناها دواء الجنون ي أفبثمون عل. ننمولش ر  نفوثاء ال. ففور لا ننع الكيان ا سنع الينراء ي حامول [10] (إكليل الملك : العنوس ر العنفقان «لبمن) ٠ع٠ شاه أقر (معناه إكليل  اللك) ك ماليلوطس (يونانبة ي النقل الشام( (معجم أسماء النبات [11] دهن اللوز: يستخرج إما مدته وعجنه بايدن راما بطبخه، واستخراجه دهنه  بالماء اغار ، بان تنزل القدر عن النار. وتأخذ


http://www.al-health.net/أفسنتين/


----------



## اني بل (23 مايو 2015)

اصطراك






 الاسم العلمي : Styrax  officinale l. 
 الاسم العربي : ميمة  الاسم الشائع : لبنى – اصطرك – بنجوان – لبني مخزنية
 الفصيلة: اصطركيات .  الوصف : جنبة او شجرة طولها لإ 2- ٦ م الأوراق ذات معلاق، بيضية، كاملة.  جرداء في وجهها

 العلوي، لبدية وجهها السفلي، الأنهار تذكر بأزهار البرتقال. قصيرة العنق،  منبسطة أو متدلية ٠ الكأس  قمعية. زغبية، ذات خمسة أسنان منفرجة. التاج أبيض، لبدي، متحد في القاعدة  بشكل أنبوب قصير ذو ٥ -7  فصوص رمحبة٠ عدد الأسدية وسطيا 12  الازهار : أذار –ايار (3-5)  المنبت : الأراضي الصخرية. منحدرات المنطقة المتوسطية.  التوزيع الساحل، الجبال السفلى والوسطى. حرمون.  المجال الجغرافي : سوريا، لبنان. فلسطين، الأردن. مصدرها شرقي المتوسط وقد  تطبعت في الخارج كلمة يونانية من أصل سامي، وقد أعادها العرب إلي لسانهم  باسم اصطرك ٠ أما لبنى فسامبة تدل على البخور ، إذ أن أغصان الشجرة البالغة  تفرز صمغ الأصطرك أو اللبني التي كانت ولا تزال تستعمل كبخور وفي صناعة  العطور ٠ يعرف هذا الصمغ أيضا باسم المنعة والميعة الجامدة والناشفة، وهو  غير ها (لميعة السائلة) المستخرجه من شجرة مصدرها الساحل الجنوبي الغربي من  تركيا بزور اللبني تستعمل في صنع المسابح . والأصطرك : ضرب من الميعة ، وهي صمغ شجرة شبيهة بشجرة السفرجل الموطن :لاووس، تايلاند, جاوة، غواتيمالا, الصين، المكسيك, فنزويلا طبيعة الاستعمال : داخلي وخارجي طريقة الاستعمال : مغلى، منقوع، مستحضر ساثل، غرغرة، مسحوق، مراهم ودهون،  كمادات٠ الأنواع التجارية: الميعة المتداولة تجاريا نوعان هما : 1-ميعة لفانت : تؤخد من نبات ( سيتراكس بنزيون ) وهو عبارة عن شجرة صغيرة تتبع عائلة (  سترياساسي) , وموطنها السواحل الجنوبية الغربية لآسيا الصغرى . 2- الميعة الأمريكية: تؤخد من نبات ( ليكويدمبر سب ) التابع للعائلة ( هاماميليداكاي) , وموطن  النبات المنطقة الواقعة بين نيوأنجلند والمكسيك وأمريكا الوسطى . وميعة لفانت شبه سائلة بنية رمادية ذات رائحة عطرية , أما الميعة الأمريكية  فهي غليظة لونها أصفر بني وهي شبه صلبة , والجزء الطبي هو القلف وما يسيل  منه من بلسم . المكونات الفعالة : يمكن الحصول على البلسم من جذع الأشجار (ليكويدمبر  اورينتالايز ) نتيجة تأثير الجروح أو الرضوض على سطح القلف , ويتكون البلسم  في الطبقات الداخلية , وهو شبه صلب أو لين القوام , ويحتوي على مواد  راتينجية ( 33-50%) , على صورة بيتاستوريزين منفردة أو على حالة أستر مع  حامض السيناميك بنسبة 23% , وعلى نسبة 10% من سينامات فينايل بروبايل ,  (5-10%) من مادة ستيراسين,وكميات قليلة من سينامات أيثايل , وسينامات بنزيل  , ويوجد نسبة ( 5- 15)% حامض سناميك منفرد (حامض قرفي) , (ك 9 يد 8 أ 2 ),  وآثار من الفانلين , كما يحتوي على ستيرين , ونسبة 22% أسترات عطرية أهمها  ستيرول .  الأهمية العلاجية للبلسم خواص منبهة ومنعشة , ويدخل في تركيب بعض المراهم لمداواة الجروب  وبعض الأمراض الجلدية وكمطهر للجلد , ويستعمل في المستحضرات العطرية  والبخور وتحسين نكهة الطباق وعمل ورنيشات كحولية. خواص الميعة ( الاصطراك) في الطب القديم أمراض الصدر : تحلل سائر أمراض الصدر من سعال وغيره , وإن أزمن حتى  التبخير. أمراض الأذن : ينفع من أمراض الأذن قطورا . الرياح والإستسقاء والكلى والمثانة وأوجاع الظهر والوركين والجذام : ينفع  من الرياح الغليظة والاستسقاء والطحال والكلى والمثانة , وأوجاع الظهر  والوركين , والجذام وإن استحكم مطلقا ولو بخورا. مقوي ضمادات النقرس والمفاصل وملين: ينفع من أنواع البلغم اللزج شربا  بانماء الحار ، وتلين برفق وتعجن بها ضمادات النقرس، والمفاصل، فيقوى عملها  ,دافع للاعياء والنافض والخدر والكزاز والرعشة : إن طبخت بالزيت ومرخ بها،  أذهبت الإعياء والنافض والخدر والكزاز والرعشة مجزب مانع للنزلات والزكام والصداع:تمنع  النزلات. والزكام، والصدع بخورا تدر الدم فتسقط الأجنة: اليابسة تفعل ما  ذكر، وكلها تدر الدم,, وتسقط الأجنة خصوصا اليابسة فرزجة  مقادير الشربة : شربتها من مثقال الى ثلاثة، ومن قشرها على درهمين فليس بشئ السعال والزكام والنوازل والبحوحة: الميعة السانلة تسخن وتلين وتنضجن ولذلك  صارت تشفي السعال والزكام والنوازل واليحوحة وتحدر الطمث اذا شربت وإذا  احتملت من أسفل السعال والزكام والنزلات: قوة الآصطرك مسخنة ملينة منضجة، وتصلح للسعال  والزكام والنزلات وبحوحة الصوت وانقطاعه. انضمام فم الرحم: اةا شرب واحتمل، وافق انضمام فم الرحم , والصلابة العارضة  فيها، ويدر الطمث تليين البطن : ان ابتلع من شئ يسير مع صمغ البطم ، لين البطن نليينا خفيفا وجع الصدر والرئة : تنفع السائلة من وجع الصدر والرئة، وتنشف البلة وتمسك  الطبيعة عن الإسهال وتطيب المعدة وتقوية اعصابها. وتنفع من الرياح الغليظة شبك الأعضاء : تشبك الأعضاء اذا شربت، آو طليت من خارج البدن ٠ ‎ قروح ظاهر البدن : تنفع من قروح ظاهر البدن ، وتمسك الجرب والبثور رطبة  ويايسة إذا طلي عليها ببعض ‏الأدهان ٠ ‏إنزال البلة من الرأس: يايسها ينزل البلة من الرآس، اذا تبخر به اسهال البلغم: اذا شرب من السانلة مثقالان، بثلاث اواق ماء حار، أسهلت  البلغم بلا آذى٠ ‏قطع رائعة العفونة : رائحة بخورها تقمع رانحة العفونة كيف كانت وتنفع من  الوباء


http://www.al-health.net/اصطراك/


----------



## اني بل (23 مايو 2015)

الأشيليا (حزنبل)





لإسم العلمي: Achillea  Millefolium L.
 الإسم العربي : حزنبل 
 الإسم الشائع : أم ألف ورقة – الخلة – عشبة النجارين – أهداب فينوس –  أخيلية أليفة – عشبة الجروح – حزنبل 
 مريافلون: معناه ذو الألف ورقة. 

 التميمي هي كتابه (المرشد) :عرق شجرة من النبات ليس لها فرع بطول كبير بل  قد يغلط هي باطن 
 الارض ويرى بقضبان طولي وله ورق احضر ٠  يسعى نيات الأشيليا باسم (أم الألف ورقة) آو (حشيشة النجارين) آو (حشيشة  حزنبل) , وقد جاءت تسمية هذا النبات نسبة الى البطل الإغريقي الاسطوري  (أشيل أو أخيل) , ونظرآ لآن أفرع النبات تتجه نحو قمته لتصنع زوايا حادة مع  الساق الاصلية، ممإ يشبه الكعب الحذاء الإغريقي القديم فقد كانت نقطة  الضعف الوحيدة في القوة الخارقة للبطل (أشيل) هي كعب قدمه . وتحكي الاساطير  أنه قد قضي عليه باصابة في كعبه اثناء القتال ٠ كما ورد فى أسطورتى  (الإلياذة) و (الأوديسة) للشاعر الإغريقي (هوميروس) والتي ترجمها للغة  العربية من اليونانية( الدكتور دريني خشبة)، فصارت كلمة (كعب آشيل ) أو  (كعب أخيل مثالا لنقطة الضعف مهما كانت القوةه ومن ذلك جاءت تسمية هذا  النبات ، والذى على لاصغر من غزارة تفريغه االقاعدي، وكثرة توريقه الاأن  نموه يبدو كما لو كان نموآ زاحفا بدرجة ما، ضع نعدد فه اندري ( استعمالاته  الطسة والعلاجية والاقتصادية  الموطن الاصلي: ترجح المراجع العلمية ان يكون من المحتمل آن الموطن الأصلي  لجنس الاشيليا هو جنوب قارة اوروبا على الرغم من انتشار نباتاته البرية في  المناطق الممتدة المانيا وروسيا،وبين روسيا وتركيا في قارة أسيا وانتشرت  زراعة انواعه المختلفة فى أوروبا وكندا وأمريكا الشمالية والصين وبعض دول  قارة آسيا. وقد نجحت زراعته لى مصر. ومن أهم الدول المنتجة له حالية هى  ألمانيا. وهولندا، والمجر. وتشيكوسلوفاكيا السابقة، وأمريكا الشمالية،  وبلغاريا. وروسيإ، ويوغسلافيا السابقة  الوصف النباتي: نبات عشبي معمر مستديم الخضرة، وتتميز اغلب نباتات هذا  الجنس بالنمو الزاحف  تقريبأ، ويبلغ ارتفاعها بين 30-150 سم أو أكثر وهي غزيرة التفريع القاعدي  والأوراق مركبة ريشية،  وريقاتها صغيرة وقصبرة، ونصلها مقسم إلى أقسام غائرة، وحافتها منشارية،  ولونها أخضر فضي، أو اصفر  مخضر, والنورات صغيرة الحجم، كروية الشكل. توجد في مجموعات تشبه المشط،  ولونها إما أبيض أو  أصفر أو ذهبي، أو وردي أرجواني، ومحمولة على اعناق ساقية طويلة، والثمار  مستديرة الشكل، وبداخلها  بذور صغيرة{ وتميل للاستطالة نوعأ٠  طبيعة الاستعمال: داخلي وخارجي.  طريقة الاستعمال:مغلي ومنقوع، محلول، متحضر ساثل، كمادات٠  عناصر فعالة : كولين, اشيليين ، حمض قالرياني , حمض النمل  ، غول ميثيلى ، زيت عطري , ليمونين  آزولين ,سينول ، بورنيول  العوارض : تعب عام، اضطرابات لمفاوية- تهبج أعصاب، تشنجات هضمية، اضطرابات  سن اليأس،  دوالي، بواسير  الاهمية الاقتصادية والعلاجية  تدخل مستخلصات النبات المختلفة ضمن مكونات ومركبات الصابون الطبي للاستحمام  لتحسين مظهر  الجلد ووقايته من الطفح الجلدي ومن أنواع الحساسية الأخرى التي تصيبه،  ولمنع حالاهث الهرش والحكة  بسبب مرض الاريتكاريا الجلدي  كما تستخدم تلك اامسنخلصالت في تجهيز الأدوية المعرقة لى حالات الحمى وكذلك  في حالات  انقطاع الطمث وآلام الدورة الشهرية.  وتستخدم النورات الزهرية والنموات الخضرية والعشب فى صورة منقوع مائى ساخن،  أو مطبوخة فى  الطب الشعبي. والذي يفيد في طرد الغازات٠ وطارد للديدان الآسطوانية، ولعلاج  آلام المعدة والدوسنتاريا،  وإزالة الانتفاخاث المعوية والمعدية. وتسكين التقلصات والالام الداخلية  المعوية, ونافع لعلاج المرارة. ومدر  للصفراء وآلام الذبحة ااصدرية، لآنها تمنع النزيف وتوقفه بسبب زيادتها  لسرعة تجلط الدم، كما تقيد لى  حالات الضعف العام. فتعمل على فتح الشهية للأكل. كما تستخدم في حالات  الآرق، ونزيف البواسير  والنزيف البولى خصوصأ عند مرضى السكر والنزيف الأنفي والكحة، والربو،  والروماتبزم، واضطرابات  الدورة الدموية. والغدد الليمفاوية، وهى تؤدي إلى وقف النزيف عمومأ، وتسكين  الآلام الناتجة عنه  وعند استعمال هذا المنقوع ظاهريا يكون نافعة في سرعة التئام الجروح والقروح  والطفح الجلدي ، وبعض  الأمراض الجلدية المختلفة. مثل حب الشباب. والتهاب النسيج الخلوي، والجرب  وتشقق الأصابع والبشرة  وتستعمل أوراق النيات لعلاج المغص وعسر الهضم، وكمدر للبول، ولبخة لعلاج  الطفح الجلدي،  ومضغ الأوراق يزيل آلام الأسنان وكمخدر موضعى، وفي بعض أمراض الكلى، ويشفى  المغص الكلوي،  وخلط النبات مسحوقة بالماء البارد والاوراق المجففة فقط كضمادة تفيد فى  علاج الحروق وعصير الاوراق  الطازج لعمل كمادات لعلاجه تشققات حلمة الثدي.,  ويستخدم الزيت العطري لنبات الآشيليا منفردأ، أو مع بعض الأدوية لوقف  النزيف الدموي الداخلي أو  الخارجي. كما يستخدم في علاج اللثة وآلام الأسنان، ولتقويتها ومنع النزيف  الدموي بها كما يستعمل الزيت  كمادة فاتحة للشهية وكمقو عام، وخصوصا للمعدة، ومنبه، ومعرق، ومزيل للغازات  المعوية، ومانع للاسهال  الشديد ولعلاج الصداع.  وتستخدم النورات الزهرية لنبات الأشيليا مع الماء المغلي كمشروب يشبه مشروب  الشاي لفائدته في  التقوية العامة. وعلاج الأسنان وتقوية اللئة، ومنع النزيف داخليا، وسرعة  الهضم، وانتظام معدل إفراز  العصارات الهاضمة، وتقوية الغدد الملحقة بالجهاز الهضمي لزيادة نشاطها  وتقويتها، ومنها الكبد والبنكرياس  تطعي النبتة من ساقها على ارتفاع بضعة سنتيمترات في الأرضي وذلك خلال فترة  ازهارها لح ثم تمدد دون  تكديس او تعلق حزمآ في مكان ظليل جيد التهوية لنر تجف طبيعية ٠ اما إذا كان  التجفيف اصطناعيا فيجب ألا  تتعدى الحرارة . 40درجه مئوية.  رائحة العقار عطرة، أما مذاقه فمر  خواص الحزنبل في الطب القديم  تحليل الصداع مانح تصاعد خواص الحزنيل في الطب القديم الأبخرة وتقوية  الدماغ :  يحل الصداع العتيق ، ويمنع تصاعد الأبخرة حتى يقوي الدماغ به على الأشباه  الشاقة كحمل الثقنل، والصبر في الحمام.  ‎‏قاطع ، النزلات والرمد. وأوجاع اللهاة والصدر ولاسعال والربو والرايح :  يقطع النزلات والرمد واوجاع اللهاة واللثه والصدر والسعال والربو وضيق  النفس وضعف المعدة والرياح الغليظة والقولنج والسدد وضعف الكبد والطحال  ويفتت الحصي شربا بالعسل ٠  قاطع الاستسقاء وتسهيل الزقي إن اخذ كل يوم على الريق الى اسبوعين قطع  الإستسقاء اللحمي ,  وأسهل الزقي وفي اسبوع يخرج الريحي ٠ ملطف الأخلاط وتحسين الألوان : إن شرب  بالسكنجببي، لطف الأخلاط. وحسن الألوان والأبدان،  وكساما بهجة وإشراقأ٠ إصلاح الكلى: مع لب البطيخ، يصلح الكلى  قاطع الدم : مع الجلنار، يقطع الدم  اسقاط البراسير : إذا شرب بماء الكرات. اسقط البواسير من غير قطع.  تحليل ما في الأنثيين : إذا تمردي على أكله وأخذ عليه ماء الكرفس على  الجوع. حلل ما في الآنثيين ولو لحمأ قاطع وجع المفاصل : مع الصبر. يقطع وجع المفاصل والنسا ٠  أمراض النسا والفالج والخدر والكزاز : إن طبع مع السذاب والثوم في الزيت حض  يتهرى كان طلاة مجربا  في النسا والفالح واللقوة والحذر والكزاز  فتح الأذن : ان قطر في الأذن فتحها  قاطع البياض والظفرة : ان سحق واكتحل به قطع البياض والظفرة والسلاق  السموم والباه : اما فعله في السموم , وتهييج الباه فافمراجماعي خوصا  بالشراب أكلا وطلاء

http://www.al-health.net/الأشيليا-حزنبل/


----------



## اني بل (23 مايو 2015)

أشنان






الإسم العلمي : Anabasis Aphilla L. 
 الإسم العربي : أشنان
 الإسم الشائع : شنان  أبو حنيفة : هو أجناس كثيرة وكلها من الحمض، والأشنان هو الحرض، وهو الذي يغسل به الثياب

 طبيعة النبات : نيات عشبي معمر إلى شجيري، يتأثر بالبرودة والصقيع يظهر في الربيع ليجدد نشاطه  وطوره الحياتى، يتكاثر بالبذور ٠  الجزء المستعمل : النبات بكامله( النموات الحديثة  البيئة: ينمو في البيئات الهامشية والجافة وشبه الصحراوية والسهوب واليوادي، وفي المناطق اللطيفة  والمعتدلة والأراضي الخفيفة.  التوزع : ينتشر في أراضي المراعي في السهوب والبوادي والمناطق شبه الصحراوية والصحراوية المتوسطية  طبيعة الاستعمال : استشارة طبيب اختصاصي  طريقة الاستعمال : منقوع، مسحوق، رماد , كمادات٠  المواد الفعالة: أنابازين ، أفيليدين ، أفيلين ، حمض حماض , لوبينين  المحاذير : لا يستعمل إلا باستشارة طبيب اختصاصي  خواص الاشنان في الطب القديم  منقي ومضى السدد: الرازي: ينقص ويفتح السدد، وياكل اللحم الزائد  عسر البول :جلاء ، وزن نصف درهم منه، يحل عسر اليول، ووزن خمسة دراهم تسقط الولد حيأ كان أو  ميتأ، ونصف درهم من الأشنان الفارس إلى درهم. يدر الطمث، ووزن ثلاثة دراهم منه. يسهل مائية  .الاستسقاء, وعشرة دراهم منه, سم قاتل. ودخان الأخضر منه، ينفر الهوام

http://www.al-health.net/أشنان/


----------



## اني بل (23 مايو 2015)

آشق






الإسم العلمي: Ferula  Galbanifera 
 الاسم العربي : انا وشق
 طبيعة النبات : نبت عشبي معمر وجذوره متضخمة بري وزراعي, تزييني وطبي ,  يتكاثر بالبذور، والتجزؤ  بالطرق المألوفة. 
 الجزء المستعمل:الجذور العصارة السائلة، الأجزاء الهوائية.  الموطن: ايران. أفغانستان.  ويقال أِشج ووشق ولزاق الذهب، وغلط من جعله صمغ الطرثوث

٠  ديسقوريدس: هو صمغ نبات يشبه القنا في شكله ينبت في بلاد ليوني فيما يلي  الموضع الذي يقال  له دوري ويقال لشجرته إغاسوليس٠.. وطعمه مز  جالينوس : هذه صمغة من صموغ الشجر تخرج من عود يرتفع على استقامة  جيش بن الحسن : الوشق صمغة حادة ٠  الوصف النباتي : القنا وشق شجيرة لها ساق جوفاء. وموطنها إيران وشمال الهند  وجنوب سيبيريا وأماكن  أخرى من آسيا الغربية، ويسمى «بنبات اانوشادر»، والنبات عصير لبني يسيل من  الساق والآفرع النهرية  والثمرية، ويتجمد على شكل دموع صفراء بنية جافة هشة  المكونات الفعالة : الجزء المستعمل هو العصير الذي يسل من الساق والأفرع  الزهرية والثمرية والمكونات الفعالة هي المادة الراتنجية الصمغية بنسبة  (65-70%), زيوت طيارة (1-2%) , وحامض ساليسيليك , وصموغ .  طبيعة الاستعمال : داخلي وخارجي .  طريقة الاستعمال: مغلي، منقوع، مسحوق، مستحضر, كمادات٠  محاذير الاسنعمال: وفق مشورة الطبيب.  الأهمية الطيبة:  تستعمل تلك الرانينجات كاحد مكونات لاصقات اوانى الفخار (الصبني)، ويستعمل  طبيأ كمنبه ومنفث  نافع في حالات التهاب الصدر والنزلات الشعبية, ولإدرار الطمت، ولسنبيع  الدورة الدموية. ومن الظاهر في  عمل الضمادات (المشمع) لعلاج ورم الغدد والخراريج، كما يستعمل صناعيأ في  عمل الروائح العطرية.  خواص الأشق في الطب القديم  الصلابات الثؤلولية: جالينوس في السادسة : هذه صمغة من صموغ الشجر تخرج من  عود يرتفع على  استقامة وقزته هى ملية جدأ، ولذلك سارت تحلل الصلابات الثؤبولية الحادثة في  المفاصل. وتشفى الطحال  الصلب وتحلل وتقشر الخنازير  تحليل الجسا والخراجات: ديسقوريدس: قوته ملية جاذبة مسخنة محللة للجسا  والخراجات.  إسهال البطن : إذا شرب أسهل البطن. وقد يجذب الجنين.  تحلل ورم الطحال: إذا شرب منه مقدار درخمتين بخل، حلل ورم ااطحال  وجع المفاصل وعرق الناسا:قد يبرىء من وجع المفاصل وعرق النسا، إذا خلط  بالعسل ولعق منه.  الربو وعسر البول : إنا خلط بماء الشعير وتعني نفع من الربو وعسر البول ،  وعسر للنفس. الذي يحتاج  معه الى الانتصاب، والصرع, والرطوبة التي في الصدر، ويدر البول مع دم،  وينقي قروح العين التي تسمى  لوقوما، ويلين خشونة الجنون.  محلل الجسل : اذا أذيب بالخل ووضع على الطحال والكبد. لين خشونتهما وحلل  جساهما  محلل الفضول : إذا تضمد به مع العسل والزفت، حلل الفضول المتحجرة فى  المفاصل ٠  الإعياء وعرفى النسا: إذا خلط بالخل والنطرون ودهن الحناء. وتمسح به كان  صالحأ للإعياء وعرق  النسا  الأورام الصلبة: حبيش بن الحسن :الوشق صمغة حادة تأكل اللحم العفن، وتنبت  الطري وإن ضمدت  به الاورام الصلبة أنضجتها  البلغم اللزج يسهل البلغم اللزج الغليظ، وينفع من الماء الاصفر اذا شرب  منه. او تضمد به٠  بلة العيون : إذا اصابه ماء خرج منه بياضر ينحل كبياض اللين، وبذلك ينشف  بلة العيون وينفع الجرب  الذي يكون فيها.٠  حب القرع في البطن : ماسرحويه : يقتل حب القرع في اليطن، وينزل الحيضة ،  ويجذب البلة ويخرجها شربا  وجع الخاصرة والوركين : ابن ماسويه؛ خاصته النفع من وجع الخاصرة والوركين  المتولد من البلغم  اللزج، والشرية منه ما بين نصف مثقال إلى مثقال بعد إنقاعه في المطبوخ.  ويشرب منه مفردا أو مركبا.  الخراجات الرديئة : ابن سينا : يبلغ من تفتحه إلى ان يسيل الدم من أفواه  العروق، وفيه تليين وجذب،  وهو نافع من الخراجات الردينة، ويجلو بياض العين, وينقي قروح الحجاب، وينفع  من الخوانيق التي من  البلغم والمرة السوداء. ويخرج الجنين حيا او مينا.  تليين الأنثيين:يلطخ بالخل على صلابة الأنثيين في فيلبننهما ٠  الاورام البلغمية : إذا طلي بهده الصفة على الاورام البلغمية الصلبة  والجسأ[1] والسلع[2] وما اشبهها. ايها  كانت حللها .  البلغم الكثير : إذا حل بالماء وتغرغر به. حلل بلغما كثيرا من الحنك، ونقر  الدماغ، وحلل ورم النغانغ  طرد الرياح : شربه يطرد الرياح، وينفع من وجع الظهر. ويني من الفالج ومن  الخدر  الأورام والبثور : يطلى ويضمد به بالخل والنطرون، وينفع من الخنازير  والصلايات والسلع  الجراح والقروح : نافع للجراحات الرديئة، ويأكل اللحم الخمث وينبت الجيد  آلام المفاصل : ينفع من وجع عرق النسا والخاصرة والمفاصل سقيا بعسل، أو  بماء الشعير ، وإذا ضمد  بالعسل والزفت، حلل تحجر المفاصل.  عضاء العين يلين خشونة الأجفان والجرب، ويجلو بياض العين وينفع رطوبات  العين  أعضاء النفس والصدر: ينفع من الربو وعسر النفس وانتسابه ، إذا لعق بعسل أو  بماء الشعير ، وينقي قروح  الحجاب. وينفع من الخوانيق التي من البلغم والمرة السوداء.  أعضاء الغذاء: إذا شرب منه درخمى، نفع من صلابة الطحال وصلابة الكبد وكذلك  إذا طلي بخل،  وينفع من الاستسقاء.  ‎ ‏ اعضاء النفض : يدر البول حتى يبول الدم، ويقتل حب القرع. ويدر الحيض،  ويلطخ بالخل على صلابة  الانثتنن فيلينهما٠  إدرار الدم ومخرج الأجنة : يدر حتى الدم، ويخرج الأجنة، وأحسن ما شرب بماء  الشعير والعسل وطلي  به، وبالزيت والحناء ودهن الورد والخل.  —————— [1] الجسأ : خشونة الأجفان وغلظهما , وهو صلابة تعرض في العين كلها مع  الأجفان يعسر معها فتح العين وتحريكها , ويعرض من ضلك وجع في بعض الأوقات  مع الحمرة [2] سلعة : ورم شحمي يعرض في بعض الأعضاء تكون كالجوزة وقد تغظم حتى تصير  كالبطيخة.


http://www.al-health.net/آشق/


----------



## اني بل (23 مايو 2015)

أسل






الإسم العلمي : Unsus Arabicus Post. 
الاسم العربي : أسل عربي
 الاسم الشائع : سمار – فتايل – نماص – نمص

 أبو حنيفة: الأسل هو السمار الذي يتخذ منه الحصر وأخطأ من جعله من أنواع الآذخر(١ أبو حنيفة : هو الكولان، ويخرج قضبانأ دقاقذ ليس لها ورف إلا أن أطرافها محددة. وليس لها شعب، ولا خشب. ويتخذ منه الحصر ويدق بالمياجين هم ليتخذ منه حبال، ويتخذ منه بالعراق غرابيل، ولا يكاد ينبت إلا في موضع ماء، أو قريب من ماء. طبيعة النبات : نيات عشبي معمر. من الأعشاب البرية الشائعة. يتكاثر بالبذور بطرق الزراعة العادية. الجزء المستعمل : الثمار. الأعشاب الخضراء. المعاملة: تجمع النباتات وتنشر في مكان خامر لتجف الحفظ : تحفظ في مكان مناسب بعيدا عن الرطوبة والتلؤث٠ البينة : ينمو في البيئات الجافة ونصف الجافة وشبه الرطبة . في المناطق الدافئة والمعتدلة وفي الأراضي العادية ٠ الموطن : حوض البحر المتوسط image006التوزع : ينتشر في أطراف البساتين والحقول والطرق الزراعية وقنوات الري. طبيعة الاستعمال:مشورة طبيب اختصاصي. طريقة الاستعمال: منقوع، مستحضر. عناصر أساسية.: حمض غاليك٨، حمض كلورجينيك ، لوتيولين ، ابيجينين ، غليكوزيد محاذير الاستعمال :زيادة الكمية عن الحد المسموح به تؤدي إلى التسمم والموت ٠ لا يستعمل إلا بمعرفة الطبيب المختص. ديسقوريدس: هو ذو صنفين منه صنف حاد الأطراف. وهذا الصنف ينقسم أيضا إلى صنفبن، وذلك لأن منه صنفأ ، ليس له ثمر، ومنه صنف له ثمر أسود مستدير ، وقصب مذا الصنف أغلظ ، وأكثر لحما من قصب الصنف الأخر، ومنه صنف ثالث أغلظ وأكثر قضبانا وأكثر لحما من الصنفين اللذين ذكرناهما  خواص الأسل في الطب القديم ولهذا النبات ثمر على أطرافه شبيه بثمر أحد الصنفين الأولين، وثمر هذا الصنف، وثمر أحد الصنفين الآولين، إذا شربا بشراب ممزوج عقلا البطن، وقطعا نزف الدم من الرحب وأدرا البول. وقد يعرض منهما الصداع، وما يلى أصل هذا النبات من الورق الطري إذا تضمد به، وافق نهض الهوام, والرتيلا، والصنف الثالث إذا شرب نؤم شاربه، فينبغي أن يحترز فيه من الإكثار منه فإنه مسبت٠ جالينوس فى السابعة : هذا النبات نوعان.. النوع الأول: أرق وأصلي والثاني اغلظ وأشد رخاوة. وثمرة هذا النوع تجلب النوم. النوع الأول : هو أيضأ نوعان، أحدهما لا يثمر ، ولا ينتفع به في الطب ، والآخر يثمر ثمرة هي أيضأ ، مما تجلب النوم. إلا انها اقل جلبا للنوم من ثمرة ذلك النوع الثاني، وهذا النوع يهيج الصداع. والنوعان كلاهما إذا قلبا بالنار وشربا بالشراب، حبسا البطن، وقطعا النزف الأحمر العارض للنساء. وهذه خصال كلها تدل على أن مزاج هذين النوعين مزاج مركب من جوهر أرضى، بارد بردا يسيرأ، ومن جوهر مائي حار حرارة يسيرة. وانهما يقدران أن يجففا ما ينحدر من المواد إلى أسفل. وأن يتصاعد منهما إلى الراس بخارات رديئة يسيرة البرودة، وهى التى تجلب النوم


http://www.al-health.net/أسل/


----------



## اني بل (23 مايو 2015)

أسقلوفوندريون






الاسم العلمي :Etrach  officinarum. 
 الاسم الشائع : العقربان – اسقلوفوندريون – حشسشه الذهب – كيف النسر  
يعرف في الاندلس بالعقربات : باعة العطر في مصر يسمونه كف النسر

 ديسقوريدس: له ورق شبيه بالدود الذي يقال له سقولوفندريا كثرأ، منبته من  أصل واحد. وينبت في الصخور والحيطان ولا ساق له ولا زهر ولا ثمر، وورق مشرف  كورق اليسفايج، والجهة السفلى من الورق إلى الحمرة عليها زغب، والناحية  العليا خضراء العقربان هو سرخس الجدران العتيقة، والقبب الدارسة. ومداخل الكهوف المعتمة  التى نفوح منها رانحة  التعفن. أوراقه (مقاليعها) دائمة ا لخضرة غير أنها تزداد جمالأ، خلال موسم  الإثمار، في فصل الصيف  موطنه : الآنقاض والخرائب حتى ارتفاع . 1800م  صفاته : ارتفاعه ما بين . 20سم90 سم. معنر٠ الأوراق على شكل باقة، تانة،  كبيرة، صلبة، ذات لون  أخضر لامع، لكنه فاتح فى الجهة السفلى. قليلة التموج، من الوسط إلى القاعدة  اطرافها ملساء، سويقاتها  حرشفية٠ الصرات(( الثمار) تنتظم طوليأ على الجهة السفلى (حزيران / يونيو  -يلول/ سبتمبر) متوازية فيما  بينها. منسقة بشكل منحن تبعة لعرقها الآوسط، ومغطاة بقمصان البوغ الجذمور  تحت ارضى، يميل لونه  إلي الأحمر وهو سميك، عامودي. ليفي، حرشفي، الرائحة عشبية، تطيب بعد  ااتجفيف٠ الطعم لذيذ٠  الأجزاء المستعملة: الأوراق الطازجة او المجففة (على مدار السنة للاستعمال  المباشر أو في شهر  )ايلول/ سينمبر/ لحفظها(  التركيب : موسبنلاج، عفص، غلوسيد، فيتامين ج . كولين-.  الاستعمال : داخلي، خارجية في الصيدلة.  خواص العقرهان (الاسقلوهكندرهون) في الطب القديم  اعضاء الغذاء : ينفع الطحال منعة عجيبة، إذا تناول بسكنيين اتخذ بخبر طبخ  قي ورقه اربعين  يومأ، اذهب الطحال، وينفع من الفراق واليرقان٠  اعضاء النفض : يفتت الحصاة في الكلية والمثانة، وقيل.. إنه إن علق منع  الحبل، فيما يقال.  ورم الطحالب ديسقوريدس الورق إذا طبخ بخل وشرب 45 يومآ حلل ورم الطعال،  وينبغي أيضأ أن  يضمد به الطحال، وقد سحق بشراب وخلط به.  القواق واليرقان، وتقييد الحصاة نافع في البول. والفراق. واليرقان، وتقتيث  الحصاة التي تكون في المثانة  يمنع من الحبل. قد يظن أنه يمنع من الحبل إذا عنق وحده. أو مع طحال بغل ٠  زعم من يظن هذا الظن  أن من يستعمله لمنع الحبل ، ينبغي ان يعلقه في يوم ، لم تكن في ليلته قمر 

http://www.al-health.net/أسقلوفوندريون/


----------



## اني بل (23 مايو 2015)

أسطوخودس






الاسم العلمي :  Lavandia stoechas l. 
 الاسم الشائع : خامي اسطوخودس – شعنين , ضرم أسطوخودس، شاه لسبرم رومي. 
 الفصيلة : شفويات 
 الوصف : تحت جنيبة طولها م٣س٠٦ سم ذات أفرع منتصبة مربعة الضلوع. الأوراق  ضيقة. رمادية  خضراء.

 مغطاة على الوجهين يأوبار مخملية بيضاء. النورات بشكل سنابل كثيفة  رباعية المقطع العرضي.  القنايات العليا عقيمة، متسعة. ارجوانية مائلة إلى البنفسجي. التاج مانا  إلى البنفسجي، ذو انبوب يتجاوز  الكاس. الشقة العليا أكثر نموا، فصية ثنائية. الشقة السفلى نصية ثلاثية.  الازهار . كانون الثاني ي حزيرن (١ ل اثم.  المنبت : الأراضي غير الكلسية.  التوزيع : الساحل الجبال السفلى والوسطى. حرمون الجنوب.  المجال الجغرافي: سوريا، لبنان فلسطين. تونس، المغرب. حول المتوسط. البحر  الاسود.  يتميز هذا النبات بقناباته الارجوانية الكبيرة التي تنتصب فوق النورات٠  يرجع اسمه النوعي أسطوخودس stoechas  إلي جزر تقع جنوبي فرنسا كانت نعرف قديما بهذا الإسم ٠ اما اسم الجنس  lavandula ذينحدر من الايطاليه lavanda أي يستخدم للغسيل اذ أن الخزامي  تستعمل في تعطير مياه الغسيل , يستخرج من هذا النبات 






زيت معرف  ابن الجزار : معناه (موقف الأروح )  خواص الاسطوخودس في الطب القديم  الصرع , والماليخوليا : الرازي : يسهل السوداء والبلغم زيبرئ من الصرع ,  والماليخوليا[1] اذا أديم الاسهال به  image004  قال في إصلاح الأدوية المسهلة : الشربة منه من درهمين إر ثلاثة دراهم ولا  يحتاج إلى اصلاح. وإن شرب بالسكنجبين، كان اصلح ٠  تنقية الدماغ قال ابن ماسويه في الكامل : إن خاصته تنقية الدماغ، والنفع من  المرة السوداء. ويصلح بالكثير والشربة منه خمسة دراهم، وقد يسعط منه بوزن  درهم معجونأ بالعسل، قينقي الدماغ تنقية تامة.  تزعزع الدماغ : إذا سقى منه بماء العسل، نفع من تزعزع الدما- من سقطة، أو  ضربة.  ابن سينا الأدوية القلبيه : خاصته اسهال الخلط الأسود. وخصوصأ من الراس  والقلب فهو نفرح ويقوي القلب بتصفية جوهر الروح في القلب والدماغ معأ، عن  السوداء. فيه قبض يسير فهو لذلك يمتن جوهر الروح والقلب. ويشبه ان يكون له  خاصية خارجة عن هذا الوجه في تقوية القلب. وتذكية الفكر.  ‎ ‏ يمنع من العفونة، وقال في مفرداته : ويمنع من العفونه ويقوي للإسهال مع  شراب صافبر أو في سكنجبين، أو في شيء من ملح، وهو يكرب اصحاب المرة  الصفراء. ويقينهم، ويعطشهم ٠  الرأس والمفاصل : إذا سحق وسقى اياما ارأ ارتعاش الرأس، وإذا تضمد بطببخه،  سكن أوجاع الفاضل  نفريح النفس : إذا اتخذ من زهر. مرني بالعسل. أو بالسكر كما يصنع من الورد.  والبنفسج في زمان  الربيع، فرح النفس، وأخرج خلطأ سوداويأ٠  السموم المشروبه : شديد النفع من السموم المشروبة، ولدغ الهوام شربا  برد المعدة : الأسطوخودس، إذا أخذ منه جزءان ومن قشر اصل الكبر جزه، وعجنا  بالعسل. نفعا  من برد المعدة. ومن كل خلط بارد يلذعها٠  الإمغاص : إذا طبخ مع الصعتر وبزر الكرفس وشرب مع الدواء المسهل، ممع من  إمغاصه، لمن  يصيبه ذلك ٠ النفخ، وأوجاع الأضلاع، العصب: أما شراب الآسطوخوذس، فصنعته  مثل صنعة شراب الآفسنتين،  وشراب الزوقا، ويجب أن يلقى على كل ستة حواريس من العصير من واحد من  الآسطوخوذس، وهذا  الشراب يحل الغلظ، والنفخ، وأوجاع الآضلاع، واوجاع العصب. والبرودة  المفرطة. وقد يسق منه  المصروع، مع عاقر قرحا، وسكبننج فينتفع به.  الأفعال والخواص : يحلل ويلطف بمراره، وكذلك شرابه، ينفع ويفتح السدد  ويجلو، وفيه قبض يسير  يقوي البدن والآحشاء، ويمنع العفونة.  آلات المفاصل: طبيخه يسكن أوجاع العصب والضلوع، وشرابه أنفع شىء من الأمراض  الباردة في  العصب فيجب ان يواظب عليه ضعيف العصب. ومريضه من البرد ٠  أعضاء الرأس : ينفع من الماليخوليا. والصرع.  تقريح القلي وتنقية الدماغ : يفرح، ويقؤي القلب، وينفي الدماع، فلذلك يسمى  مكنسة.  قذف المواد: فعله في الصدر، والسعال، وقذف المواد. أقوى من الزوفا٠  تنقية الكلى والورم : المطبوغ، أو المنقوع منه في العصير لا يعدله شيء في  تنقية الكلى، والطحال.  والمعدة، والكبد، وتحليل الإستسقاء، والورم.  أمراض المقعدة : مع ثلثه قشر الكندر. يصلح أمراض المقعدة، كلها شربا  واحتمالا.  تنقية الدماغ، وجلاء العين: السعوط منه بماء العسل ينقى الدماغ. ويجلو  العين. ويحذ البصر ٠  ‎ ‏ تسكين المغص : شربه، يسكن المغص والرياح ٠  تسهيل الملكيموسات والعفونات: بالسكنجبين، والملح الهندسي يسهل الكيموسات  الرديثة، والعفونات،  ويبرىء من الصداع، والماليخوليا، والمفاصل. والرعشة مطلقا.  النفغ، ووجع العصب بالشراب ينفع من النفخ، ووجع العصب والأضى  مذهب الصداع : مربى الأسطوخوذس بالعسل. أو السكر إذا أديم أذهب الصداع  المتقادم.  مذهب النزلات، والرمد ن مع مثله كزبرة، وربعه مرزنجوض، وثلثه من كل من  المصطكي، والكابلي والكندر معجونأ، أي مطبوخة. إذا لونج عند النوم، أذهب  النزلات، والترهل، والإرتخاء، والرمد، والربو،والصمم. وضعف اليصر، مجرب.  مقادير الشربة سربته من اثنين إلى خمسة، ومركبا إلى ثلاثة، وفي السعوط  واحد.  ———– [1] الماليخوليا : هو مرض السوداوي ,وهو فساد الفكر وسوء الظنون وميل الي  الخوف من غير مخيف

http://www.al-health.net/أسطوخودس/


----------



## اني بل (23 مايو 2015)

أسارون






الاسم العلمي :Asarum  Europaeum . 
 الاسم الشائع: الناردين البري – أساوون – نجيل الهند- أذن الانسان – حشيشة  الكاباريه  

ديسقوريدس : بعض الناس يسميه ناردينا بريأ، له ورق شبيه بورق قسوس [1]غير  أنه أصغر منه بكثير وأشد استدارة. وله زهر فيما بين الورق عند اصوله لونه  فرفيري شبيه بزهر البنج [2]فيها بزر كثير شبيه بالقرطم [3]، وله اصول كثيرة دقاق ذوات عقد دقيقة معوجة مثل أصول الثيل غير  أنها أدق منها بكثير طيبة الرائحة سام بعد تجفيفه يقل خطره.  موطنه. الجبال. قليل في المناطق المتوسطية. التربة الكلسية، غابات الأشجار  المورقة، حتى ارتفاع 1700 متر.  صفاته : ارتفاعه ما بين 1 و 15 سم نبات معمر سيقانه متسلقة ، نصف تحت كل  أرضية، الهوائية منها قصيرة جدأ ومغطاة بالحراشف الأوراق خضراء قاتمة،  لماعة كلوية الشكل. لها سويق كبير مغطى بالوبر الزهرة سمراء أرجوانية من  الداخل وسمراء على خضرة من الخارج . (آذار/ مارس – أيار/ مايو)، منعزلة، لا  ترى بسهولة عند أسفل الأوراق. لها شكل جريس أوبر (مغطى بالوبر)، وهبي  زندية، عليها قاسية. فيها ٦ حجيرات كل منها صفان من البذور المجوفة جذمور  أسمر متعرج . الرائحة خاصة. تشبه رائحة الا،فاوية والكافور الطعم حريف و  يسبب التقيؤ  الأجزاء المستعملة : الأوراق (الصيف)، الجذمور طازجأ أو منذ مدة لا تزيد  على ٦ أشهر «الرببع او الخريف)  التركيب. زيت عطري يحتوي مادة الآزارون٠image002  خواض الاسارون في الطب القديم  يسهل: اذا شرب منه وزن سبعة مثاقيل بماء العسل. اسهل.  غلظ القرنية : إذا اكتحل به، ينفع من غلظ القرنية.  صلابة الطحال : ينفع من صلابة الطحال جدأ، ويقوي المثانة. والكلية.  زيادة المني الشريف : إذا شرب بالعسل، زاد في المني، وسخن الأعضاء الباردة.  قتل العقارب الخضر : إن بخر به بيت قتل العقارب الخضر التي تكون فيه  نهيبح الباه : إذا دق وعجن بلبن حليب، وضمد به بين الوركين هيج الياه وأنعظ  إنعاظأ شديدآ.  تفتيت الحصى : وتنقية مجاري البول.:الآسارون يسخن المعدة. والكبد. ويخرج  رطوبتهما الفضلة  بادرار البول، وتليين الطبيعة، ويفتت حصص الكلية. وينفع من أوجاعها، وينقي  مجاري اليول، من الأخلاط اللزجة المولدة للحصى فبها.  إدرار البول. والإستسقاء يتخذ بالأسارون شراب على هذه الصفة : يوخذ من  الآسارون ثلاثة مثاقيل،  ويلقى في اثني عشر قوطولي من عصير، ويروق بعد شهرين، وهذا الشراب. يدز  البول، وينفع المستسقين  ومن به يرقان، ومن به علة ني الكبد. وارجع الورك. 






الاستسقاء : ابن سينا . ينفع النوع اللحمي، من الاستسقاء ٠  الأفعال والخواص : يفتح. ويسكن الأوجاع الباطنة كلها. ويلطف، ويحلل ويسخن  الأعضاء الباردة ويجلو  الات المفاصل : ينفع من عرق النسا، ووجع الوركين المتقادم.  اعضاء العين : ينفع من غلظ القرنية ٠  أعضاء الغذاء : ينفع من سدد الكبد جدآ ومن صلابتها. وينفع من اليرقان ومن  الإستسقاء، نقع ثلاثة  مثاقيل منه، في اثني عشر قوطولي عصيرآ، وقد يروق بعد شهرين. ونفس للحص  أكثر، ويني من صلابة الطحال جدأ٠  أعضاء النقض : يدرهما، ويقؤي المثانه والكلية، ويسهل، والشربة سبعة مثاقيل  بماء العسل ٠ ويزيد في المني مفتح ومنقي : أكله، ملطف، محلل، مفتي ينقي المعدة. والكبد والكلى، والطحال  من الباردين٠  تحليل الحصى، وعسر البول : يحلل الحصر وعسر البول، وأوجاع الوركين، والنسا،  والنقرس  خصوصا المنقوع في العصر شهرين كل ثلاثة مثاقيل، في أربعة أرطال ونصف.  تهييج الباه : يهيج الباه شربأ وضمادأ، بين الوركين، بلبن لقاح[4]، أو  النعاج[5]  زيادة المني : يدر الفضلات، ويزيد في المنى.  طرد العقار: دخانه، يطرد العقار  مقادير الشربة : شربته من مثقال إلى ثلاثة.  ——- [1] قسوس : نعرف بحبل المساكين وهو الليلاب الكبير الذي يعرش على الأشجار  وغيرها وفي المنازل. [2] البنج : هو السيكران بالعربية. [3] القرطم : الزعفران الزائف – العصفر- شوران – بهران – ارحريض – شجرة  الشيوخ [4] لبن اللقاح : لبن الفحل من الخيل والجمال او غيرها [5] نعاج : نعجه : وهي الأنثي من الضأن

http://www.al-health.net/أسارون/


----------



## اني بل (23 مايو 2015)

الأس البري الشائك






الاسم الشائع: آس بري  شائك – عناب بري (سوريا) – رببات – بهمشية صغيرة 
 أسماء متداولة : صوم الديك، آس بري, عناب بري ,شرابة الراعي الراعي. 
 الفصيلة : رنبقيات liaccae

 الوصف : جنيبة دائمة الاخضرار، كثيفة. شائكة٠ السوق مورقة، قاسية، مضلعة,  30-60سم، كثيرة  التفرع. الأوراق بشكل حراشف مثلثية٠ الفروع مبسطة كأنصال ورقية. بطول ا-4  سم وعرض 1-2 سم  بيضية الشكل أو مستطيلة مستديرة الطرفين. تنتهي برأس شائك وتحمل في وسطها  أزهارا,الأزهار مخضرة وحيدة أو ثنائية , ثلاثية. في ابط قنابة ورقية.  الثمرة عنبية، كروية، ذات لون أحمر قان وقطر يقارب 1 سم.  المنبت : الاماكن المشجرة والدغيلات، في الأراضي الكلسية.  التوزيع : الساحل، الجبال السفلى, عكار.  المجال الجغرافي : سوريا , لبنان, فلسطين. تونس، الجزانر، حول المتوسط.  الأطلسي.  سمي هذا النوع من السفندر شائكأ لطبيعة أوراقه وفروعا المبسطة . وهو يتميز  بأن أزهاره تتكون على وجه عضو يشبه ورقة قاسية شائكة ليست في الواقع سوى  فرع صغير مبسط . إن الفروع الفتنة لهذا النبات تؤكل سلطة في شمالي إيطالي،  وأغصانه اليابسة تصنع في انكلترا مقشات لتنظيف موائد الجزارين (لذا سمي  مكنسة ااجزار)، وبروز. تستعمل في قبرص كالين ٠ السفندر الشائك نبات طي  معروف منذ القدم ولا يزال حتى الأن يباع لدى العطارين تحت اسم صرم الديك.  إنه مدر للبول وقد كانت خاصته هذه موضوع أطروحة ماجستير قدمها روسمان سنة ،  1940 في الجامعة الأميركية في بيروت. وبالإضافة فان مرارته منبهة للهضم  ومقوية٠  اَس بري : يعرف هذا النبات بدمشق وما والاها من أرضر الشام. بقف وانظر وأما  عامة الأندلس فيعرفونه٠ بالخيزران البلدي.  ديقوريدوس : في الرابعة : مرسيناء اقرباء ومعناه الآس اليري، وهو نيات له  يرق شبيه بورق الآس  البستاني. إلا أنه أعرض منهم وفي طرفه حد شبيه بطرف سنان الرمح، وله ثمر  مستدير قيما بين الورق. وإذا  نضج كان لونه احمر، وفي جوفه حب صلب، وله قضبان تشبه قضبان النبات.  الأجزاء المستعملة : الجذمور والجذر (الخريف)، الأوراق.  التركيب : زيت عطري، راتنج، سابونيزيد، كالسيوم، بوتاسيوم٠  الاستعمال : داخليا خارجي، في الصيدلة.  خواص الاس البري الشائك في الطب القديم  إدرار البول والطمث : ‎ ‏ وورق مذا النبات وثمره إذا شربا بالشراب أدرا  البول ، وقتنا الحصاة. وادرا  الطمث. ونفعا من الحصى الذي في المثانة.  اليرقان : قد يبرئ اليرقان , وتقطير البول والصداع .  وينيت في مواضع خشنة وأجراف قانمة، وإذا طبخ أصل هذا النبات. وشرب طبيخ  بالشراب، فعل ما  يفعله الورق والثمر .  قد تؤكل قضبان هذا النبات. إذا كانت غضة، وفي طعمها مرارة. ويدر البول.

http://www.al-health.net/الأس-البري-الشائك/


----------



## اني بل (23 مايو 2015)

أرثد طهاري






الإسم العلمي :  Vitex Agnus-Castus L.
 أسماء متداولة: ذو الخمسة اصابع , بنجنكشت ,كف مريم،  شجرة لإبراهيم ,سزساد  , حشيشة أبو شيح
 الازهار: أيار _ ايلول (5_9)٠

 المنبت :  حافات الجداول والحفر.  التوزيع: الساحل , حرمون.  المجالي الجغرافي : سوريا. لبنان فلسطين، الأردن تونس، الجزائر المغرب،  العراق. حول  .المتوسط، آسيا الغربية. ,  لهذه الجنية المعروفة منذ القدم أوراق إصبعية مقسمة إلى خمسة فصوص أو أكثر  وهذا هو سبب الاسم  ٠ذو الخمسة أصابع»، والإسم الفارس الأصل  بنجنكشت الذي يدل على المعنى نفسه  ومن المرجح أن  يكون الاسم كف مريم عائلى إلى السبب ذاته. ومن أسماه مذا النبات المعربة  قديمآ أغنس، وقد سماه ابن  البيطار سرساد، الأرثد الطهاري نيات طبي معروف فهو هاضم وطارد للغازات،  ومخفف لنزلات البرد الخفيفة؛  ثماره حب كالفلفل يقال له حب الفقد لأنه مخمد للقوة الجنسية مضعف لها .  اسم فارس تأويله : ذو الخمسة أصاثع، وغلط من جعله البنطقلون     ديسقوريدس : نبات لاحق في عظمه بالشجر ينبت بالقرب من المياه في مواضع وعرة  وفي أحقف من  الارض ، له اغصان عسيرة الرض وورق شبيه بورق الزيتون غير أنه األين ومنه ما  لون زهره مثل لون الفرفير  وله بزر شبيه بالفلفل[1]     خواص البنجنكشث في الطب القديم  قطع شهوة الجماع : إذا أكل مقلوا كان، أو غير مقلو، وورق هذا النبات أيضأ،  وورده يفعلان هذا الفعل نفسه.  الكبد، والطحال : بزر البنجنكشت، انفع للكبد والطحال إذا كانت فيهما سدد  .من بزر السذاب  نهش الهوام، والطحال : ثمره إذا شرب، نفع من نهش الهوام، والمطحولين،  والمحبونين[2] ٠






 إدراد الطمث. واللين : اذا شرب منه وزن درخمي بالشراب، أدر الطمث واللبن.  أوجاع الرحم :  طبيخه مع ثمر٠، إذا جلس فيه، نقع من أوجاع الرحب وأورامه  الحارة.  إدرار الطمث : ثمره إذا شرب مع الفوتنج البري [3]وتدخن به، أو احتمل أدر  الطمث.  الصداع:  إذا تضمد به أبرأ من الصداع.  طرد الهوام: ورقه إذا تدخن بهم وإنا افترش يطرد الهوام  نهش الهوام : إذا تضمد به، نفع من نهش الهراهمimage012  جسأ الأنثيين [4]: إذا خلط يزبد , وورق الكرم. لين جسأ الأنثيين  وجع شقاق المقعدة: إذا نضمد بثمره بالماء. سكن الوجع العارض من شقاق  المقعدة .  إلتواء العصب : إذا خلط بالورق، أبرأ من الخراجات، والنواب العصب  ,والجراحات٠  آلات المفاصل:  يضمد مع ورقه لالتواء العصب، ويذهب الإعياء  أعضاء الرأس: يصدع ويسبث شربا. وإذا ضند به نفع الصداع.  أعضاء الصدر : هو مما يكثر اللبن، مع تقليله للمني والشربة إلى درهم.  أعضاء الغذاء : يغتح سدد الكبد وسدد الطحال. وهو نافع جدأ لصلابة الطحال   إذا شرب منه  بالسكنجيين[5]، مقدار درهمين، وينفع من الاستسقاء.  أعضاء النفس :يجلس في طبيخه لوجع الرحم وأورامها ، وإذا طرشر تحت الظهر شيء  من قضبانه، منع  الاحتلام والانعاظ، ويدخن للنساء عند شذة الشهوة، وهو مدر، وينفع لا سيما  بزره عن شقاق المقعدة. ويضمد به مع السمن لصلابة الخصية ، لا سيما بزره.  السموم : يننع من لسع الهوام والحيات، إذا شرب منه درهم، وكذلك من عض الكلب  الكلب ٠  الصداع والأورام والسدد[6] والحيض: ينفع من الصداع. والأورام البلغمية  العسرة، وما شق علاجها. كقرنيطس وليثرغس، ويفتح السدد، ويدز الفضلات كلها،  خصوصا الحيض، إلا المني فانه يضعفه ٠  إذهاب الطحال وشقوق المقعدةو أوجاع الرجلين: يذهب الطحال، وشقوق المقعدة.  وأوجاع الرجلين  شربا وطلاء، وضمادا، خصوصا إذا طبخ بالزيت.  منع الاحلام وقطع الشهوة: النوم عليه. يمنع الاحتلام، ويقطع الشهوة ٠  طرد الهوام : دخانه يطرد الهوام  دفع السموم القتالة: بذره يدفع السموم القتالة  مقادير الشربة: شربته إلى مثقال [1] الفلفل : إنها شجيرة متسلقة وملتفة , حيث أن سيقانها الفتية تثبت وهي  ستدور حول دعامة ثابتة أما ثمارها فعبارة عن عنبيات صغيرة , كريوية الشكل ,  وذات بذرة واحدة يتحول لونها من الأخضر إلى الأصفر ثم إلى الأحمر عند  النضج ( معجم الأعشاب والنباتات الطبية [2] المحبونين : داء في البطن يعظم من ويوم , وقبل : الذي به السقي وقيل  خراج كالدمل . [3] الفوتنج البري : حبق -فوتنق – فدنج – بردنة . جلنجوية (فارسية ) –  بلاية – فلية (مصر) – غليجن (يونانية) بقلة العدس – غاغة (بلغة عمان) –  صفتر الفرس – نعنع . (معجم أسماء النبات. [4] جسأ الأنثيين: الجسأة ( التكلكل) سماكة قرنية في الجلد بسبب الإحتكاك. [5] السكنجيين: شراب يصنع من خل وعسل , ويراد به كل حامض وحلو , وهو معرب  من ” سركه” خل , “وأنكبين” عسل بالفارسية [6] السدة : داء في الأنف ; والسدة – مطلقنا – هي كل علة تسد مجرى في البدن  , والجمع سدد ( ويقال اليوم سداد ).

http://www.al-health.net/أرثد-طهاري/


----------



## اني بل (23 مايو 2015)

آراك






الإسم العلمي:  Salvadora Persica L.
 الإسم العربي : آراك  الإسم الشائع : سواك _ شجر الأسنان _ كباث

 طبيعة النبات: نبت شجري صحراوي دائم الخضرة. تزيني وطبي، بري وزواعي، زهوره صفراء  مخضرة، يتكاثر بالعقد لا يحتاج الى معاملات خاصة ٠  الجزء المستعمل: الأغصان والنموات الطرفية، الجذمور، الأوراق. الراتنج.  الحفظ : تجمع الأغصان وتنشر لتجف في العراء المشمس لح تحفظ قي مكان مناسب بعيدآ عن الرطوبة  والتلوث .  البينة : ينمو في البيئات الصحراوية وشبه الصحراوية الحارة وشبه الحارة والرافض في الأراضي الرملية  والصفراء وغيرها  الموطن : يتوطن شبه الجزيرة العربية وطور سيناء وايران والسودان والهند  التوزع : ينتشر في الوديان والمناطق الصحراوية والبوادي ٠  طبيعة الاستعمال : داخلي وخارجي.  طريقة الاستعمال: ثمار طازجة، استياك (نموات طرفبة  عناصر فعالة : طعم حراق وحاد، رايحة واخزة.  sAcide Tannique Jab.” ‏حمض‎ .Gomme ‏صمو}‎ sSinnigrinc ‏سينيغربن‎ sFibrinogénc ‏قيبوينوجين‎  ‏سكريات‎ ~Ca ‏كالسيوم‎ 5K ‏بوتاسيوم‎ .Na ‏صوديوئ‎ .Amidon ‏ننا‎ «.Florine ‏فلورين‎ .Amnniac ‏أمونيوم‎  ‎.Oxalate ‏بلورات سيليس يذ«،ه حماضات‎ .Sucres  خواص العلاجات :  ‎‏أبو حنيفة : هو أفضل ما استيك به بأصله وفروعه من الشجر. واطيب ما رعته الماشية. وهو ذو فروع  شانكة، وثمره قي عناقيد منه.  ‏ابن رضوان : تقوية المعدة: حثه يقوي المعدة. ويمسك الطبيعة  ‏ابن جلجل: إدرار اليول:  إذا شرب طبيخه. أدر البول ونقى المثانة   



http://www.al-health.net/آراك/


----------



## اني بل (23 مايو 2015)

الاَذريون






الأسم العلمي :  Calendula Arvensis l.
 الاسم الشائع : قوقحان (سوريا ) – زبيدة (مصر ) – كحلة 

إسحاق بن عمران : هو صنف من الأقحوان، عنه ما نواره. أصفر ومنه ما نواره.  أحمر.  ابن جناح : نواره ذهبي في وسطه رأس صغير اسود.  ابن جلجل : هو نبت يعلو ذراعأ، له ورق إلى الطول ما هو في قدر الإصع، إلى  اليياض، عليه زغب وله  أذرع كثيرة وزهره كالبابونج٠  الغافقىي : قال صاحب “الفلاحة” ورده أحمر لا رائعة له، وان سطعت منه رائحة  كانت شبيهة يالنتنة،  وهو نباتا يدير مع الشمس وينضم ورده بالليل.  خواص الاذريون في الطب القديم  تنقية الدماغ : ينقي الدماغ، والصدر، والاحشاء.  إخراج الهوام من البطن : يخرجه الهوام من البطن والمنزل، وتهرب منه حيث  كانت. خصومة الذباب.  تفتيت الحصى، وإدرار الفضلات. وإسقاط الأجنة يفتت الحصي ويدز الفضلات،  ويسقط الأجنة ولو  مسكا في اليسرى. وطبق اليمنى عليها image009٠  تصليح الأسنان : يصنع الأسنان غرغرة، وأم الصبيان.[1]  مذهب الاستسقاء , والطحال , واليرقانه : يذهب الاستسقاء , ولاطحال  واليرقانه مطلقا , والمفاصل والخنازير طلاءاً , لا تعليقاً .  مقادير الشربة : الشربة من عضارته، إلى أربعة مثاقيل، ومن أصله إلى مثقال.  إسقاط الجنين : زعم قوم أن المرأة الحامل إذا أمسكته بيديها مطبقة واحدة  على الأخرى ، نال الجنين منه ضرر عظيم شديد، وإذا أدامت إمساكه واشنمامه  أسقطت.  تهريب الفأر والوزغ يقال: إن دخانه، يهرب منه الفار والوزغ[2].  القيء : إذا شرب من مائه اربعة دراهم، قيآ بقوة.  هرب الذباب : إن جعل ورده قي موضع، هرب منه الذباب.  الإنعاظ : إن دق ونمد به أسفل الظهر آنعظ هانعاظأ متوسطة.  جمع الاسنان: إذا استعط بعصارة اصل الأذريون, منع من وجع الاسنان بما يحلل  من الدماغ من البلغم  الخنازير: يقال : إن اصله إنا علق، نقع من الخنازير.  الحبل : يقال: إن المرأة العاقر إذا احتملته، حبلت.  تقوية القلب: ابن سينا في الأدوية القلبية : الآذريون[3] حار في الثالثة.  يابس فيها، وفيه ترياقية، ويقوي القلب، إلا أنه يميل بمزاج الروح إلى جنبه  الغضب دون الفرح.  الزينة : ينفع من داه الثعلب. مسحوقا بالخل.  آلات المفاصل : رماده بالخل، على عرق النسا.  السموم : ينفع من السموم كلها. وخصوصا اللدوغ  —————— 






1- أم الصبيان : مر شرحها . 2- الوزغ : دويبة٠ وقيل: سام آبرص، سميث بها لسرعة حركته. وقالوا البوصة  الآبارص واليريصة٠٠ دابة صغيرة دونالوزغة إذا عضت شينا لم يبرأ «الافصاح في  فقه اللغة ج2  ص 748) 3- الأذريون: اذركون، حجسته (فارسية)، الحنوة، قوقحان، كحلة (عند الآعراب)،  والاذريون صنف من الأقحوان. منهما نواره أصغر ومنه ما نواره أحمر

http://www.al-health.net/الاَذريون/


----------



## اني بل (23 مايو 2015)

أذان الفار البري







الأسم العلمي : Myosotis palustris lam.  
الإسم العربي : عين الهدهد
 الإسم الشائع : أذن فار  أنان الفار البري : يعرف بافريقية بعين الهدهد.

 ديسقوريدوس : آخر الثانية له قضبان كثيرة من أصل واحد، ولون ما يلى أسفلها إلي الحمرة. وهي  مجوفة، وله ورق دقاق طوال صغار أوساط ظهورها ناتئة لونها إلى السواد، واطرافا حادة وهي أزواج أزواج  بينها قرج، ويتشعب من الأغصان قضبان صغار عليها زهر صغار لازوردي، مثل زهر أحد صنفي أناغالس[15]  وله أصل غليظ مثل غلظ اصبع له شعب كثيرة .  وبالجملة : هذا النبات يشبه النبات الذي يقال له سقولوقندريون، إلا أنه أقل خشونة منه وأصغر  طبيعة النبات : نبات عشبي حولي ومعمر. بري وزراعي، تزيني وطبي، يتكاثر بالبذور بطرق الزراعة  العادية .  الجزء المستعمل : كامل النبات.  الازهار: الربيع. وفق عوامل الوسط. النضج : الربيع ,الصيف , وفق المناخ الوسط  البيئة : ينمو في البيئات شبه الرطبه ,ونصف الجافه والجافه في المناطق المعتدله والدافئه في مختلف انواع الأراضي غير الملحيه .  الموطن : حوض البحر المتوسط.  التويع : ينتشر في الحقول والأراضي المتروكة.  طبيعة الاستعمال: داخلي وخارجي.  طريقة الاستعمال : مغلي، منقوع، شراب رشاحة، لصقات٠  عناصر فعالة: مراد عفصية Tanin، مراد راتنجية Resine , لثأ Mucilage ,أملاحSels٠  خواص آذان الفار البري في الطب القديم  أصل هذا النبات. إذا تضمد به نفع من نواصير العين.  جالينوس في السابعة : هذا النبات يجفف في الدرجة الثانية. وليس له حرارة بينة أصلأ.


http://www.al-health.net/أذان-الفار-البري/


----------



## اني بل (23 مايو 2015)

اَذان الفأر النبطي






اَذان الفأر النبطي (انا  غالس)
 الاسم العلمي Myosotis scorpioides l .
 الاسم الشائع : عين العصفورة , عين الجمل .  اَذان الفار النبضي . حشيشه الحلمة , عشبه العق .

 ديسقوريدوس : هو نيات ذو صنفين مختلفين في زهرهمان الأول.. زهره لازوردي،  ويقال لهب الأنثى.  والأخر أحمر يقال له الذكر. وهما شجيرتان منبسطتان على الأرضي.  الوصف : نبات حولي أجرد، ذو سوق مربعة الزوايا طولها 10-30 سم. الأوراق  متقابلة. كاملة،  بيضية، الأزهار إبطية، منفردة. محمولة على عنيقات أطول من الأوراق. الكاس  مجزأة إلى خمسة فصوص  حادة خطية. التاج خماسي الآقسومة، منبسط. يساوي الكأس أو يتجاوزها.  التويجيات حمراء أو زرقاء.  معبلة، مسننة نسبيا( 3-8ملم).  الإزهار: آذار – ايلول (3-9)٠  المنبت: الأراضي المزروعة، الأماكن الرملية.  التوزيع : الساحل الجبال السفلى والوسض، اليقاع، السلسلة الشرقية.  المجال الجغرافي : سوريا. لينان فلسطين. الأردن مصر، ليبيا تونس، الجزائر.  المغرب، العراف  الكويت. نبات شبه عالمي٠  أناغالس تعريب قديم للإسم اليوناني الذي استعمله ديوسقوريدس للدلالة على  هذا النبات. وحقلي  ترجمة اسهم النوع اللاتيني المنحدر من Arvum أي حقل ٠ أزهار هذا النبات  زرقاء او حمراء ، والزرقاء منها تغلب في لبنان دون أن تكون الحمراء نادرة  آو محدودة التوزيع. يحتوي هذا النبات العشبي على غلوكوسيد سام استعمل قديما  لعوارض عديدة ومتنوعة منها داء الكلب والأمراض العقلية.  وهو إلى ذلك نبات مفيد طبيا فهو مثل نبات الحندقوق واكليل الملك يعالج  التهابات العيون ٠ وخلال  الستينات من هذا القرن اعتبره البروفسور ليون بينيه عميد كلية الطب في  باريس، دواء قعالأ في  معالجة حالات الوهن. وذلك لغناه باملاح البوتاسيوم ا  الأجزاء المستعملة : الآوراق، الأطراف المزهرة (ايار /مايو-اَب /أغسطس )،  التجفيف لى باقات معلقة  التركيب: البوتاسيوم.  الاستعمال : داخلى خارجى.  خواصه في الطب القديم  الخراجات : صلح للخراجات والخمرة ويمسك انتشار القروح الحبيسة في البدن.  تنقية الرأس : إذا دقا وأخرج ماؤها وتغرغر به نقر الرأس من البلغم. قد يسعط  به لذلك.  وجع الأسنان : يسكن وجع الأسنان إذا استعط به في المنخر المخالف للسن  الالمة سكن آلمها.  ضعف البصر : إذ خلط بالعسل الذي في البلاد التي يقال لها طعاطري نفع من ضعف  اليسر وشفى القروح الوسخة في العين التى يقال لها أرغاما.  نهش الآفاعي : إذا شرب بالشراب نفع من نهش الأفاعي ووجع الكلى والكبد  والحاليين (الجنبين)  رد المقعدة : زعم قوم أن الصنف من اناغالس الذي لون زهرة لون اللازورد إذا  ضمدت به المقعدة الناتنة ردها، والصنف الذي لون زهرة أحمر إذا ضمدت به  زادها نتوءاً.  مخرج العلق : اريباسيس : إذا سقي من عصارته مع الحاشا المسحوق والخردل  الحريف أخرج العلق المعلق بالحلق .  قتل العلق قال بعض علمائنا : إذا تغرغر بعصارة النوع الانثى من هذا النبات  قتل العلف  قتل العلق : الزهراوى :إن طبعت هذه الحشيشة وهى يابسة وتغرغر بطبيخها قتلت  العلق فإن هبط العلق الى المعدة وشربت عصارتها قتلته .  مسقط العلق : الشريف: إن النوع الأنثى من أناغالس إذ أحرقت في إناء مختم أو  مزحج الداخل وصيرت رمادا وخلط رمادها بخل ثقيف وقطر منه فلى الأنف أسقط  العلق.  حنق العلقة : إذا غمست المقلقة وهي حية في عصارة هذا النبات حي تنغمس فيها  حنقتها وأفنت رطوينها حتى تعود كالمحترقة تنكسر إذا أمسكت باليد  إسقاط العلق من الفم : إذا درست هذه الحشيشة مع اصل قناء الحمار ووضعت من  خارج على الحلق المعلوف وتمادت على الموضع اسقطتها من الحق.  أعضاء الرأس : إن تغرغر بمائه. أو استعط به احدر بلغما كثيرأ من الرأس،  وسكن وجع الضرس الذي يلى ذلك الشق .  اعضاء النقص : اذا شرب بالشراب , نفع وجع الكلية .  السموم: اذا شرب بالشراب نفع من نهش الأفعي .

http://www.al-health.net/اَذان-الفأر-النبطي/


----------



## اني بل (23 مايو 2015)

أخيون






الأسم العملي  Echium vulgare L.  
الإسم العربي : اخيون 
الإسم الشائع : حشيشة افعي  أخيون : هو رأس الأفعى، وسعي بذلك لشبه ثمره برأس الأفعى٠

 ديسقوريدوس في الرابعه : هو نبات خشن، ورقه مستطيل إلى الرقة ما هو شبيه بورق النبات. الذي يقال  له أنجشا وفيه رطوبة تدبق باليد. على الورق شوك صار شبيه بالزغب، وله قضبان صغيرة دقاق كثيرة. ومن  كل جاني واحد من القضبان تنبت أوراق صغار دقاق. مستقيمة الأطراف. إلا أن الورق النابت في أطراف  القضبان. هو أصغر بشيء يسبر من سائر الورق. وعند الورق زهر لونه لون الفرفبرية، له ثمر شبيه في خلقته  براس الآفعي وله أصل أدق من أصبع لونه أسود.  طبيعة النبات: نيات عشبي معمر طبي وتزيني، بري وزراعي يتكاثر باليذور، لا يحتاج إلى معاملات  خاصة  الجزء المستعمل : ‏ الرؤوس المزهرة.  المعاملة: تقطف الرؤوس المزهرة وتجمع وتنشر في مكان مظلل.  الحفظ : تحفظ في مكان مناسب بعيدا عن الرطوبة.  البيئه : ينمو في اليينات شبه الرطبة ونصف الجافة في المناطق المعتدلة واللطيفة وفي مختلف أنواع  الأر اضي .  الموطن : حوض البحر المتوسط، أوروبا.  النوزع : ينتشر في الأراضي غير الزراعية والمتروكة. وعلى أطراف الممرات والحقول الزراعية.  طبيعة الاستعمال : داخلي وخارجي .  طريقة الاستعمال : مغلي، عصير، شراب، مسحوق. مركب غولي.  عناصر فعالة : سينوغلوسين كونوليسين ،مراد عفصية .  خواص الاخيون في الطب القديم  إذا شرب بالشراب نفع من نهش ذوات السموم ٠  إذا تقديم في شربه نفع من ضرر نهشها٠  كذا أيضآ يفعل الورق والثمر.  إذا شرب الأصل بالشراب. أو طرح في بعض الأحساء وتحسى، سكن وجع الظهر ونير اللبن


http://www.al-health.net/أخيون/


----------

